# Raw Discussion Thread: ZIGGLER GOT THE DRAWS



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

wwe.com said:


> In the aftermath of WWE Payback, the entire locker room is bracing for the carnage that awaits at WWE Elimination Chamber, live on the award-winning WWE Network. We already know that the vacant Intercontinental Championship and The New Day’s WWE Tag Team Championship will be on the line inside the dreaded structure, but what else will be revealed about the May 31 event? The treacherous road to Elimination Chamber begins tonight on Monday night’s hottest show.
> 
> Also, after impressively defending the United States Championship against Rusev in an hellacious “I Quit” Match, John Cena has vowed to continue his U.S. Open Challenge tonight. Who will step up to face The Champ for the star-spangled prize?









> Following a brief Shield reunion that probably didn’t go the way Seth Rollins had planned, The Architect walked out of WWE Payback with the prestigious WWE World Heavyweight Championship — sealing the victory by hitting Randy Orton with Triple H’s signature Pedigree, no less!
> 
> How will “The Future of WWE” follow up on his impressive win? Plus, with Kane’s career in The Authority secure after Rollins’ retention, what’s the Director of Operations’ next move?











> United States Champion John Cena continued his “I Quit” Match undefeated streak at WWE Payback, forcing the pained Rusev to scream out in Bulgarian before Lana claimed The Super Athlete had said “I quit” and admitted defeat in his final battle against The Champ. The Ravishing Russian’s intervention didn’t sit well with the frustrated Hero of the Russian Federation, who dismissed the beauty after the bout.
> 
> What does it all mean? Have we seen the last of Rusev and Lana as a unit? If so, what’s Lana’s next move? Will The Super Athlete address the situation publicly? Speculation abounds in the lead-up to Raw.
> 
> Meanwhile, Cena remains “the man to beat” in WWE, and vowed to continue his U.S. Open Challenge in an exclusive interview on the WWE Payback Fallout show, exclusively on the award-winning WWE Network. Who will seek out this golden opportunity on Raw?


*Who’s going into the Elimination Chamber?*








​


> The New Day might have been all smiles as they celebrated their WWE Tag Team Championship retention at WWE Payback — by drinking milk from champagne glasses — but the trio was visibly less optimistic when they learned about their next challenge at WWE Elimination Chamber, live in less than two weeks on WWE Network. The trio will defend their titles in the first-ever WWE Tag Team Championship Elimination Chamber Match.
> 
> Which tandems will challenge the trio, who, from what we understand thus far, will be forced to occupy a single pod inside the Chamber? Will Tyson Kidd & Cesaro get a chance at retribution after being robbed of the titles last night?
> 
> Additionally, we’ve learned that the vacant Intercontinental Championship — relinquished by the injured Daniel Bryan — will also be at stake inside the Chamber. Who will earn the right to battle for this illustrious prize?











> King Barrett might have grounded Neville to win the 2015 King of the Ring Tournament, live on the award-winning WWE Network, but the brawler was ultimately unable to counter the aerial abilities of The Man That Gravity Forgot at WWE Payback. In front of a sold-out Baltimore crowd, Barrett lost via count-out and then, when he tried to pummel his smaller foe after the bout, he was punished for his misdeeds by a retaliatory Red Arrow from The New Sensation.
> 
> Will Barrett be looking to settle the score with Neville in kingly fashion on Raw?









> Is it the shoes? Well, as we saw at WWE Payback, Naomi’s recent run of successes has little to do with her light-up kicks. In the night’s Divas Tag Team Match, Naomi & Tamina dominated Nikki & Brie Bella, with Naomi sealing the win with a pinfall over Divas Champion Nikki Bella.
> 
> After that impressive show of force, Naomi has no doubt brought herself closer to another Divas Championship opportunity, going so far as to throw down the gauntlet in a WWE.com interview after her WWE Payback victory. Is Nikki up to the challenge?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to watch Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, exclusively on the award-winning WWE Network.


Build up to the next WWE Network Exclusive in 13 days! I'm intrigued how many teams they will put in the Chamber.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

If 2 members of The New Day "have to occupy a single pod" that means there will be 6 teams. 

New Day
Cesaro & Kidd
The Ascension
Harper & Rowan 
Lucha Dragons
Prime Time Players


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The Tag team Elimination Chamber could be something really amazing.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm going tonight. Richmond, VA is either hot...or they don't give a shit about a shitty product. We shall see.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to it.

Ambrose could continue chasing the title or have a very good chance of being in the IC title chamber match and have a good chance of winning, would prefer to see him stay in the mainevent cause it's where he belongs IMO.

Interesting to see what happens with Reigns and Orton also.

Looking forward to the chamber though, tonight will paint a good picture of matches and participants as it is only 2 weeks away.

Hope they do not disappoint.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The tag title Elimination Chamber will be unique if nothing else, looking forward to see what they do with the world title. Not so much the Lana/Rusev breakup finishing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well they need to start and get most of the way through their build to EC tonight in one show :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If that was HHH's signature move, then Seth's version of the signature was quite illegible.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Well they need to start and get most of the way through their build to EC tonight in one show :lol


Like WWE builds towards anything anymore. :lol

Maybe we'll just start getting ppvs every 2 weeks now.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well tonight I'll be watching RAWlternative 2 but I'll be following what goes on, interested to see where Dean Ambrose goes from here (hopefully becoming Mr MITB)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am interested in the tag team EC. There is some really good match potential there. 

Where is RAW tonight? The ppv was in Baltimore, so I'm guessing DC.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

^
Richmond, Virginia


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHO'S NEXT for Rollins?

4 PPV Wins in the last 4 PPVS.

:Cocky


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> WHO'S NEXT for Rollins?
> 
> 4 PPV Wins in the last 4 PPVS.
> 
> :Cocky


Probably Kane. :mj2

Edit: Shit, I forgot this was the Raw in Richmond. This definitely is a skippable Raw because that crowd's gonna drag a mediocre show down even further.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Probably Kane. :mj2
> 
> Edit: Shit, I forgot this was the Raw in Richmond. This definitely is a skippable Raw because that crowd's gonna drag a mediocre show down even further.


A near 50 year old. 

:ti

Oh well. At least it'll be another PPV win for Rollins.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> A near 50 year old.
> 
> :ti
> 
> Oh well. At least it'll be another PPV win for Rollins.


But what if Kane wins?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> But what if Kane wins?


The title? I don't even think WWE is that dumb.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> A near 50 year old.
> 
> :ti
> 
> Oh well. At least it'll be another PPV win for Rollins.


Yep. Once we get past that shit then things get fun again when :brock4 returns and challenges Rollins at Summerslam.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The last two RAW's were better than I expected them to be. I hope I'm not jinxing them now, but I think they'll keep it up since they do have to push the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Yep. Once we get past that shit then things get fun again when :brock4 returns and challenges Rollins at Summerslam.


Can't fucking wait for that. That's the match we all need and want.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> A near 50 year old.
> 
> :ti
> 
> Oh well. At least it'll be another PPV win for Rollins.


IF there is going to be a Kane/Rollins feud for the the title I would prefer them get it out of the way during this current 2 week PPV builds like we are getting for EC or MITB, rather than it being a whole 2-3 month feud.

:draper2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> The title? I don't even think WWE is that dumb.


Yep, the title. What then? This is just the sort of thing Vince would try to do, and Kane then drops the title the next night back to Rollins, just because...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yep, the title. What then? This is just the sort of thing Vince would try to do, and Kane then drops the title the next night back to Rollins, just because...


If WWE is that stupid, then that's on them. Nothing we, or even the wrestlers can do about that. :shrug

But if he then just drops it the next night back to Rollins, then I guess he'll be a two time champion. They did this with Austin and Kane at KOTR '98, and Austin did win it back the next night. That was funny.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> IF there is going to be a Kane/Rollins feud for the the title I would prefer them get it out of the way during this current 2 week PPV builds like we are getting for EC or MITB, rather than it being a whole 2-3 month feud.
> 
> :draper2


Yep, if it's gonna happen might as well get it overwith at this pseudo-PPV they have coming up in just 13 days.

That 13 day build.

:ti


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm hoping for some new and fresh opponents for Rollins.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Louaja89 said:


> I'm hoping for some new and fresh opponents for Rollins.


Did you just ask for John cena?

I predict a 20 minute gloat promo, maybe a 4 way rematch, teasing rusev lana split and fuckery.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Lesnar vs. Rollins at SummerSlam...with Money in the Bank two months before that?

:reigns


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forward to the tag team Elimination Chamber match, that could be good. 

As for RAW, interested to see if Ambrose stays in the WWE World Heavyweight Title picture, or goes in to the Intercontinental Title picture, and is part of that Elimination Chamber match. We should find out the participants for all the Elimination Chamber matches tonight, what with the PPV being only 13 days away, lol. 

Not much else to look forward to, but the past few RAWs I've enjoyed, so hopefully I'll enjoy this one.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Heading to RAW tonight.

The Tag team Chamber match should be interesting.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Lucifer34 said:


> Looking forward to the tag team Elimination Chamber match, that could be good.
> 
> As for RAW, interested to see if Ambrose stays in the WWE World Heavyweight Title picture, or goes in to the Intercontinental Title picture, and is part of that Elimination Chamber match. We should find out the participants for all the Elimination Chamber matches tonight, what with the PPV being only 13 days away, lol.
> 
> Not much else to look forward to, but the past few RAWs I've enjoyed, so hopefully I'll enjoy this one.


He wasn't added just to be the fall guy so yeah, it's gonna be interesting where he'll fall in tonight.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

It is mind boggling that next week RAW will be the go home episode already :ti


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

The Tempest said:


> It is mind boggling that next week RAW will be the go home episode already :ti


:Jordan


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well time to start getting ready for Raw tonight


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600314726992781312
pleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ain't gotta hear The Commentary Team tonight


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

On my way to Richmond. Last time was a decent crowd. "It is thunderous here in richmonnnn"


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Interesting to see what happens with Reigns and Orton also.


Orton gets sucked into a black hole and doesn't come back until creative know what the fuck they're doing with him for a start :draper2


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

IMO, Reigns and Ambrose are going to be the next Mr MITB and IC title holder and whoever wins the IC title will win the Rumble too I'm just not sure what way they'd go. I think they'd be more inclined to give Reigns MITB and Ambrose the IC and Rumble win but idk.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Orton gets sucked into a black hole and doesn't come back until creative know what the fuck they're doing with him for a start :draper2


A pointless feud with Wyatt awaits.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw tonight


_*I've already started brotha!!*_


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

RAW in my hometown tonight. Got bills to pay before I give any more $$$ to Vince but I hope everyone going has a bully time. Lot of potential to follow up on last night's events, especially with the Shield brothers.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cappi said:


> A pointless feud with Wyatt awaits.


I hope not i'd rather they do something else with Randy rather than drift him around without any direction


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw tonight


Is drinking all you're doing :cudi


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Is drinking all you're doing :cudi


When I am watching anything non-Seth Rollins WWE programming I am :Cocky


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to finding out the participants for the Chamber matches, the tag title chamber match in particular has the potential to be awesome.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm actually interested to see what happens. But I swear to God, if I hear...






I'm throwing my bowling ball through my TV.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

In a perfect world, Lesnar would come out tonight and declare his entry into the Elimination Chamber. Suplex City in da Chamber!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The US, tag team and Diva's titles will all be defended on Raw tonight according to WWE.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How much last second build can they fit onto this RAW for EC? I am most interested in the tag teams competing in their own EC. Hopefully this show justifies the time I am taking to watch it tonight.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hopefully tyler breeze will be challenging cena tonight  well can hope cant i? Lol (my fav on nxt)

Should be good episode tonight with the elimination chamber matches being finalised. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm so ready to see Swagger back on RAW. If he turns out not to be... :mj2


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

After seeing Payback yesterday I wish I bought a ticket for Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Give Ambrose the mic please.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> When I am watching anything non-Seth Rollins WWE programming I am :Cocky


Sharing... I see that horde of booze. It's a crime to keep it from us sufferers!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Damien Sandead


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think the tag team elimination chamber match could potentially be one of the MOTY. Really eager to watch that next week.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm so ready to see Swagger back on RAW. If he turns out not to be... :mj2


Answering the US Open Challenge?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fighter Daron said:


> Answering the US Open Challenge?


Wouldn't be opposed to it if we had a nice, competitive match.

Idk what to think, but I'm trying to keep my expectations dirt low due to WWE's history of treatment with Swagger.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I would be hoping that Swagger would answer Cena's challenge but then I again I don't want to have my hopes crushed.* :mj2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ready for another night of monday night fuckery :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *I would be hoping that Swagger would answer Cena's challenge but then I again I don't want to have my hopes crushed.* :mj2


They had a match back in 2009, I believe, when Cena was WHC and Swagger was ECW...it was pretty fucking good, actually. I wouldn't mind seeing a more intense, face vs face bout between them. I won't hold my breath, though. There's been several times where Swagger has tweeted or posted he's at a town for RAW and they yank him from the card last minute or put him on Superstars.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't wait to see what shuckery ensues with the colored-blind ref that won it for New Day last night...If something along the lines of 'all black people look alike' or 'black magic' is seriously being addressed then PG just upgraded from Parental Guidance to Parental Gangsta.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I wonder what tag team match we got for the main event tonight.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

They need a spark. Have Cena drop the title to someone he hasn't faced/feuded with this decade.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Ready for another night of monday night fuckery :mark:


Did you say


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*BTE* Best Team Ever!!!! :mark: Too bad New Day will win.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm cool with that rematch for the tag titles, with woods banned from ringside. Them guys always have good matches.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm cool with that rematch for the tag titles, with woods banned from ringside. Them guys always have good matches.


who you calling "them guys" LOL


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

I watched Payback, but during the Cena and Rusev fight me and my buddy muted the tv and had 
an in depth discussion about sandwiches..So I don't even know what happened


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!.. Do you wanna quit?!..


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Every five seconds. I think he kept asking them because he wanted to stop reffing such a shitty match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> who you calling "them guys" LOL


:loweringangle :loweringangle


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> :rollins


Hmm, so that's why rumor has it that Rollins is apparently walking with a "limp" backstage...

:trips5 :rollins :creepytrips


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm cool with that rematch for the tag titles, with woods banned from ringside. Them guys always have good matches.


Woods? I thought that was Kofi. :troll


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFuckery begin!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Here we go...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Looks at watch* F*ckery time!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the complaining begin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its time to play the LAME


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh no. Stephanie being back is god awful.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Straight to intro and no pyro= last minute rewrites lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night Raw (5/18) Discussion: The Chamber Awaits*

An Authority promo to start Raw :loweringangle


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh boy, we get the full Authority 20 min. promo.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG :mark: What a way to kick off raw OMG OMG :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Who's ready for another 20 minute segment :cole


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I promised myself to not watch tonight, after last night's _epic_ PPV, but I have all my shit done so why the hell not.

Entertain me :vince5


or not


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

45 min promo to start off tonight.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ugh, they're back fpalm

At least Steph is looking nice (Y)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stephanie has definitely been eating a traveler's diet lol.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Really striving for originality with these opening segments.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They got 20 mins of time to kill


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Steph is looking mighty philanthropic tonight!
:bo


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Tag team main event match incoming...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> OMG OMG OMG :mark: What a way to kick off raw OMG OMG :mark:


You really hyped?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are they bringing back the WHC lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This promo better go more than 20 min. Best 2 in the wwe right now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Def a classic. Sure it was. RAW is rewind with HHH and Steph opening yet another RAW.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh, the authority. Just what everyone wanted!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Was she gone? I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh look, another 30 minute promo to start RAW, how original


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

pop for steph, 

and lol she is already trollheeling em harrrrrrrd


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i havent missed you steph

rollins :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes I missed your sweet voice Goddess Stephanie. The WWE Universe needs you.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Def a classic. Sure it was. RAW is rewind with HHH and Steph opening yet another RAW.



Wait this is a rerun? :wee-bey


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> You really hyped?


When HHH graces my tv I'm always this excited


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:Cocky


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Queen


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is going to be another spring/summer of suck. Although I'm betting WWE is going to switch things up by the time they come back to Indy in June, since that's where the Shield split. 

So I'm looking forward to RAW come June 22. :mark: I'll be there live.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

They're back. Should see a Big Show return too, something we all want to see


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

ANOTHER HUGE POP FOR REIGNS 

YOU LOSE AGAIN IWC


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dean Ambrose is so over.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

That pop for ambrose


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That pop for Ambrose :banderas


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Terra Ryzin to the occasion.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Isn't that the dress that Stephanie was arrested in? Oh god that brings back bad memories.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose with the biggest pop out of the 3 faces.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now it's time for the DB burial.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

5 minutes in and Steph has alrdy emasculated 3 guys. FIVE FUCKING MINUTES


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Burn that shit. You've made it so worthless, WWE. Put it out of its misery.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't know why but everytime a woman (excluding Eden and Lilian Garcia) is on the spotlight, I feel like I have to take a piss. Is this wrong ? I'm not into japanese shit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn that front plate needs a polish.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This is good so Reigns , Ambrose and Orton are out of the main event for now


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Steph needs to cover up her bone cleavage. Good lord son.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Pop for reigns so good


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:ambrose over as fuck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and this is why DB is not on TV
because if he was and not wrestling, he would be getting cheered for during matches


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Get to the back of the line, you other guys. Seth needs a new challenger! :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

When the boos came in for the reigns mention triple h made what was almost an "I know" face


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> When HHH graces my tv I'm always this excited


He was better when was getting punched in the face by the People's champ The Rock, in the old DX vs Nation rivalry. :rock


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> ANOTHER HUGE POP FOR REIGNS
> 
> YOU LOSE AGAIN IWC


You should get your hearing checked that was far from huge Ambrose easily was a larger pop


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Drum roll please......*crickets* :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:berried Bryan


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn, Steph's such a bitch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Supreme Being said:


> 5 minutes in and Steph has alrdy emasculated 3 guys. FIVE FUCKING MINUTES


And........4.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Isn't that the dress that Stephanie was arrested in? Oh god that brings back bad memories.


Think she was wearing a skirt


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's funny because Steph is saying these things about Bryan, but you know Vince/HHH really feel that way about Bryan. They are so happy that Bryan didn't pan out.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So what are the odds that VACANT walks out of Elimination Chamber still the Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Give it to Neville


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ahhh goddamn i missed steph


basically mocking bryan for being a hippy


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn these DB zingers are brutal :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"And you all get to witness the matches that decide who gets in tonight!"


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Trying to bring prestige back to the Intercontinental title. Too late


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:mark: for the Chamber
not


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I know @bjnelson19705 is somewhere feverishly masturbating over vacant being champ again.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I really like the Elimination Chamber concept tbh.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Nothing emphasizes how "scary" and "brutal" the Elimination Chamber is more than Michael Cole's nasally voice narrating over it. :eyeroll


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Looking forward to the chamber to be honest, hopefully Neville is in it.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Steph is the best heel in this company by a long way


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

All five losers get honorary IC belts. The winner is freed from the curse.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The build is only 2 weeks, but I'm still kinda hyped.. Never before has the IC or Tag Titles been defended in the EC.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sheamus should troll by talking about all the times he jacked up HHH.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> It's funny because Steph is saying these things about Bryan, but you know Vince/HHH really feel that way about Bryan. They are so happy that Bryan didn't pan out.


its ironic they talk about DBs injuries but how many injuries cost HHH months and months over his career. 

But you are right and its why the WWE is so fucked. They are happy the most over guy in the company is out with injury and can't compete

its why Vince is a millionaire and not a billionaire


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There's your new IC Champ folks. Fella.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

HBK's school is where Daniel Bryan learned how not to drop a strap. 

Ooh. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fellah!


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Wonder how Steph will belittle Sheamus..


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

love that theme


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I kinda fuck with Sheamus's intro


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

At least they're putting over the IC title in a way. Why the hell is Sheamus in his ring gear? One of my biggest pet peeves in WWE is having guys walk out to the ring in their gear , cut a promo then leave. So dumb


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

oh great, Sheanus


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus a big fan of H and Steph

:dahell really?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Berlino said:


> Steph is the best heel in this company by a long way


Amen, I love her smug face.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Berlino said:


> Steph is the best heel in this company by a long way


No, she's a real life bitch, it ain't a act


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Steph wants dem ginger pubes FELLA!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Notice the "WE WANT TV-14" sign?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Z. Kusano said:


> Sheamus a big fan of H and Steph
> 
> :dahell really?


Got to kiss that ass to get in the match.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:mj2 I miss Bryan.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Setting up WM32 Sheamus vs Daniels Bryan here


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus is pretty great as a heel


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Berlino said:


> Steph is the best heel in this company by a long way


I agree.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Remember when Sheamus was in the match to get rid of the Authority until he was injured by them and out for months :duck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryback your cartoon ass ain't winning the IC title:lmao

So I'm guessing all the midcard geeks gonna come out.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I love heel Sheamus. Should never have turned him heel in the first place. *_


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Sheamus vs Ryback? Good match


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Pops for Ryback... I can dig it VA


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

One of those clusterfuck opening segments


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sheamus a big fan of The Authority?

Wasn't he just out for 5 months b/c of The Authority's attack prior to Survivor Series :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

FEED ME


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Remember that time Trips walked out and kicked Sheamus in the nuts and pedigreed him without saying a word?

Good times.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why did Bryan bump to hard in that match with sheamus? He direclty plunged his arm right into the baricade?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Got to kiss that ass to get in the match.


Always helps who you work out with :creepytrips


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

At least the crowd is into it. Good job, VA.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Sheamus a big fan of H and Steph
> 
> :dahell really?


Dat continuity.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Sheamus a big fan of H and Steph
> 
> :dahell really?


I know right, this shit stew can't get any worse.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Feed me more...beer.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:bow Ryback :bow


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> Sheamus a big fan of The Authority?
> 
> Wasn't he just out for 5 months b/c of The Authority's attack prior to Survivor Series :lmao


Sssssh


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ryback is so over.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Ryback's stoopid ass.

And now he's pimping DB.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ryback sticking up for is buddy DB


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd must like rybacks rainbow getup


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ryback's actually good on the mic


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Pop for reigns so good


Crowd is cheering everybody so far, even Steph.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Richmond! That's where we live!" 

marks.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryback knows how to put a bitch in her place:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Haha, Ryback being cheeky.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Ryback has the personality levels of a damn eraser.. and the most awful color sense in the world..go away Ryback


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ryback filling in for Daniel Bryan in his absence.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Heyyyy... Ryback talked back to Steph! He's getting buried even more now


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryback just shut down Stephanie. His adlibs are godlike :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Okayyyyy Ryback , I see you :maury


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ryback smacking his head :lol Stoooooooooopid!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DA BIG GUY LOVES DA LIL' GUY


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Ryback the first person I can think of in a long time has put Stephanie in her place.*_ roud


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lol @ WWE using Bryan to get Sheamus and Ryback over


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, Ryback getting mic time


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Just do a tourney already. We're game for it. Geez.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

you can tell steph is happy to be back, in all her glory


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The big guy was a bully just a year ago LOL


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The meathead gonna meathead*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

o shit, steph actually got owned. ryback's on his game tonight, mic skills on point tonight!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

HE STOOD UP TO HER WOOOOO


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Ryback has been good in that segment tbh.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The Big Guy absorbed the only noteworthy trait of Erick Rowan's singles gimmick.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH fpalm..m


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought Ryback was a bully?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ryback is the Big Guy version of DB. :yes


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cm Punk.Your either doing this shit on purpose or you are dumb as fuck

Ryback.I am dumb as fuck

:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL @ Trips implying a **** relationship between the two of them.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

The Big Guy just shot down The Billion Dollar Princess


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

DA BIG GUYS DOSNT LIKE BULLIES!










DUMB AS FUCK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't like bowlies, whatever the hell they are?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so, they're selling the ribs?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Only 16 minutes this week :nice


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ryback doesn't like bullies? Did he was a bully when Paul Heyman was professing his love for him?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Heyyyy... Ryback talked back to Steph! He's getting buried even more now


Steph just smiled it off. Absolute no sell.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Doesn't like bullies? Wasn't Ryback a bully? " Pick it up!!!! "


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ryback shutting Steph up... highlight of the night! :lmao

Ryback vs. Sheamus. Sweet! :mark: Big Guy gonna job though.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

"What a collision!"

God Cole is fucking annoying when he says that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Doesn't like bullies huh?


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Hm..so how long until we hear that Steph threw a temper tantrum backstage?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It's amazing how Ryback has improved since the too fast push and the burial a few years ago... and damn, actually telling Steph to shut it and actually getting her to shut it XD Bout fucking time.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Now we stand here patiently until the commercial ends, then I am going to kill you.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The Ryback did really well in that segment, loved the way he shut Steph down!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Ryback is gonna slap tuna into Sheamus's ear


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ryback owning Steph :mark:


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I think people are being unfair on Ryback. I'm by no means a fan of his, but I thought he done well there. Crowd were clearly onside and kept it to the point and got a wee dig at Steph too...always good for a face.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Judging by how he put Steph in her place RIGHT IN FRONT OF TRIPLE H, The Big Guy's girlfriends are probably scared to death of this dude:lmao


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

potential to be a good match


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

I just marked for The Big Guy. This is a first.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i thought ryback was monotonish in his last few promos, but this 1 brought his stock way up.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

They didn't do enough burying...doesn't Steph punish those who interrupt her? Yet she put those two in the EC match like that.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Hoping this could actually be another decent Ryback match after last night's performance.... if he can get the ring down he's a pretty decent talent overall.


Ryback's a good promo and a natural babyface weirdly enough.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

I think Ryback needs a new stylist lol, got a clusterfck of weird colors going on.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big guy taking care of bullies one at a time :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Remember when Sheamus was in the match to get rid of the Authority until he was injured by them and out for months :duck





A-C-P said:


> Sheamus a big fan of The Authority?
> 
> Wasn't he just out for 5 months b/c of The Authority's attack prior to Survivor Series :lmao


Nope


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Surprised that Ryback got the last word on Steph.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Nope, Ryback's not over at all...


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Ryback can say gdbye to any push he might have gotten w/ the way he told Steph to shut up. Massive temper tantrum incoming


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love his cigarette ad. you would think the cashier would ask her for ID
she doesn't even look 18


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ryback was great there, saved that segment. Sheamus sucked, and HHH/Steph haven't missed a beat... as dull as usual. 

Thought they'd do qualifying matches though for the chamber, seems like they'll just announce guys for it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lord Wolfe said:


> Hm..so how long until we hear that Steph threw a temper tantrum backstage?


Meltzer is already typing up the story as we speak.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lok said:


> Big guy taking care of bullies one at a time :lol


Yeah, that spot look like it sucked for Punk.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Idk about yall but I wouldn't mind seeing ryback as IC champ.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

I fucking love Ryback anymore.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> Doesn't like bullies huh?


Stop being ridiculous, once Ryback was done with that dude he was given a Z-PAK and he was all fine.

unk3unk4


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

No kane in a opening segment for once.Makes a nice change


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Back when Ryback had the bully gimmick he would say he didn't like bullies, while bullying people. That was the reference.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

lol @ sheamus running like a little bitch.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Yeah, that spot look like it sucked for Punk.


pain from where his back hit and pain from that small edge goin straight up into the back of his neck and head, ouch >.<


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I don't like bowlies, whatever the hell they are?


its those ball turds that you crap out and they won't flush 
they are called bowlies


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chad Allen said:


> Idk about yall but I wouldn't mind seeing ryback as IC champ.


Yep. Make him a strong midcarder and roll him into the ME scene a couple times a year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE Attitude said:


>


OMG. Someone's got to put that thing down. And I'm not just talking about the sign..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Thought they'd do qualifying matches though for the chamber, seems like they'll just announce guys for it.


They'll probably have a couple just to fill time this week, these two got in probably just because they showed up out there.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Lok said:


> Big guy taking care of bullies one at a time :lol












ZPAKS ON STANDBY


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

hou713 said:


> Back when Ryback had the bully gimmick he would say he didn't like bullies, while bullying people. That was the reference.


Plus when he went face again he talked often about not liking what he did and trying to redeem himself to the fans/himself.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ryback looked legit mad right there.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank God Ryback the ring general is in there to carry this match to 4 stars minimum.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> They'll probably have a couple just to fill time this week, these two got in probably just because they showed up out there.


True, they could still do that.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jbhutto said:


> I think Ryback needs a new stylist lol, got a clusterfck of weird colors going on.


all the colors are to stand out, and attract the kids... kids are all about color displays.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

So many damn ad breaks...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn, even for Raw that was a fast break between commercials.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Another commercial :lol


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

But we just got back from an ad break...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Commercialmania running wild, brotherr.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

1minute 35 seconds between commercials .Brilliant


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Ryback selling the hell out of the ribs and Sheamus targeting them nicely.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

commercials

the obvious reason why we're tuning in...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Those damn wrestling matches getting in the way of my commercials :vince$


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Berlino said:


> 1minute 35 seconds between commercials .Brilliant


Lmao! The same thing I'm thinking, the fucking match just started


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

RAW is just an awful show. Another commercial, getting ready to turn this shit off.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Advertising a 6 Man tag team for the main event of Smackdown tomorrow in Norfolk, but here's the best part..... Big show


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

KingLobos said:


> RAW is just an awful show. Another commercial, getting ready to turn this shit off.


You'll watch the whole thing


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jbl's neanderthal line was definately from the mcmahon's...


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Sweet powerbomb, good TV match so far by The Big Guy's standard.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Sheamus vs Ryback matches have good and this one is no different. I swear these 2 have decent chemistry together and hope this leads to a rivalry.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> You'll watch the whole thing


And like it!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

TIME FOR SOME WRASSLIN FELLAS!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Surely it time for another commercial break by now


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"She deserved to put him in this match!" says an angry JBL. I don't know if you were listening, but not only was it HHH that made the match, but Ryback asked for it :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sheamus is bumping really sloppy


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome powerbomb.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Power bomb!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryback way too big. Dude look like if you poke him with a needle he'll deflate like a balloon.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus keeps softballing these spots. Is he hurt or does he just suck today?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Sheamus didn't flat back on that power bomb. Ouch. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Insanely brutal spot!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I am sport entertained!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryback just murdered Sheamus! :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Ryback should not be allowed to gorilla press slam people anymore


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

KingLobos said:


> RAW is just an awful show. Another commercial, getting ready to turn this shit off.


Guess you and your friend Mark arnt gonna watch next week?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Spanish announce table refuses to job.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Lord Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> > Hm..so how long until we hear that Steph threw a temper tantrum backstage?
> ...


It was reported that Stephanie McMahon was furious backstage after the opening segment of Monday night raw. Stephanie was told to shut up which she never does and was visibly furious afterwards. Speculation backstage is ryback will have to perform some jobs coming up


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh oh, is Sheamus going to get himself counted out on purpose! 

What a dirty trick that would be, huh? Losing on purpose. Stupid babyface! Haha, that'll show him!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn! He bounced! :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GOD DAMN THAT TABLE SPOT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Ryback way too big. Dude look like if you poke him with a needle he'll deflate like a balloon.


Big E is another person you could do that with.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryback got suckered


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

What a shitty match. Why do matches like this get 10+ miniutes? Jesus christ.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why do they keep putting stock in that fucking bum Sheamus? :fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus would make a good heel IC champ.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Fantastic TV match.


The whole locker room seem to be upping their game in the ring, dat NXT pressure


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat finish lol.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

amhlilhaus said:


> It was reported that Stephanie McMahon was furious backstage after the opening segment of Monday night raw. Stephanie was told to shut up which she never does and was visibly furious afterwards. Speculation backstage is ryback will have to perform some jobs coming up


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Not a bad finish. I guess it works. LOL at Ryback though. Today and yesterday.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I think the Shellshock is the worst finisher in sports entertainment. Like I honestly think the Dirty Deeds and the AA Are better


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Boot to the face!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ryback has been impressive lately. Pretty good power wrestler now. And Sheamus is definitely a better heel than a face.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Good match. Decent finish.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> RAW is just an awful show. Another commercial, getting ready to turn this shit off.


"You wanna quit?"

jokes :bo


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

What a shitty overused finish to a kind of fun match :shaq


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> What a shitty match. Why do matches like this get 10+ miniutes? Jesus christ.


To be fair 6 of the 10 mins were commercials


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Most of that match was pre-empted by Subwayslam.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That seriously looks like a gay romance film poster


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Sheamus would make a good heel IC champ.


Exactly

He goes on a terror and than whatever face you want to push around Summer slam o survivor series can get a huge win over a credible heel

Neville and Ambrose fans should be rooting for Sheamus


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Uh oh, is Sheamus going to get himself counted out on purpose!
> 
> What a dirty trick that would be, huh? Losing on purpose. Stupid babyface! Haha, that'll show him!


I think Barrett did that because he was King and "above" even competing with the likes of Neville in a heelish fashion.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I think the Shellshock is the worst finisher in sports entertainment. Like I honestly think the Dirty Deeds and the AA Are better


It definitely isn't worse than a fireman's carry.... I mean, the AA.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seth :maury:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:Cocky


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:rollins
:rollins
:rollins
:rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Drunken Seth? :Cocky


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rollins and J&J are the new 3MB


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

HUGE lifts on Seth, looks as tall as Kane


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Kane pls go


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins has the best laugh ever :lol


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Rollins >


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Seth entering the room like he's Sterling Archer :lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Lunatic Cringe fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is the ambrose we need


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ambrose


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Dean just shows up where ever pleases. He gives no fucks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:ambrose4 Granting Rematches 

What a stand-up guy :clap


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I hate Stephanie McMahon I always have and always will and it's not because she's a heel it's because she's overexposed.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I love Ambrose :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't mind this match as Ambrose stays in the limelight for a little longer.

But he'll have to take another loss unfortunately.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Mind games fpalm. Kane is so easily fooled.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dean Ambrose - talking sense.

The hell the world's coming to.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If I have to hear one more time about how Kane used to be a monster and blah blah blah, my head is going to burst.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Butler Kane DLC confirmed.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Dean just made it personal with Kane and just called him Seth's little bitch. *_:lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Basically called Kane Alfred :banderas


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ambrose4


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They just try to son my boy Ambrose.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Kane tells Ambrose he has Wyatt, and Ambrose gives no fucks. He's just happy to be fighting someone.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ambrose/Wyatt :floyd1


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ambrose Ambrose Ambrose... how did you manage to make a Kane segment entertaining?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Dean fucking Ambrose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rollins laugh is so fucking obnoxious I love it.

:banderas


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Wyatt v Ambrose is a v stupid match to make. They both need to be winning matches.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

TripleG said:


> If I have to hear one more time about how Kane used to be a monster and blah blah blah, my head is going to burst.


It'll be another opportunity for John Cena to rise above hate.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Bray vs Ambrose: Part 76


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Dean just made it personal with Kane and just called him Seth's little bitch. *_:lol


It's personal, Jawn :cole


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

YOU USE TO BE A MONSTER MAN


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> That Rollins laugh is so fucking obnoxious I love it.
> 
> :banderas


I said this before but it should really be the beginning of his theme ala Million Dollar Man.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

bray wyatt on raw its a mirical


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Doesn't like bullies huh?


But that was Bully Ray.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Supreme Being said:


> Wyatt v Ambrose is a v stupid match to make. They both need to be winning matches.


Wyatt family reunion tonight

Calling it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose/Wyatt once again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I said this before but it should really be the beginning of his theme ala Million Dollar Man.


I like that. Never thought of that before.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone else notice Kane's mask just sitting in the background for no reason?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Really shouldn't drink on the clock.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

So, do we get Ambrose v Rollins at EC? Or what we all want to see, Ambrose v Kane?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Kane made a match?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Kane uttering "I really think Seth has grown..." and then Rollins barging in there with messy clothes, a bottle of champagne, J & J seemingly drunk and THAT LAUGH was genius.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ok, im glad for the match, but isnt wyatts whole deal that he calls people out? seems odd to me he is just hanging around waiting for a match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

manchesterdud said:


> bray wyatt on raw its a mirical


Bray Wyatt wrestling. _That's_ a miracle.

Fat Hillbilly Jesus talking we get every week.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The Bray Ryback fued had a decent run didnt it fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Bray vs Ambrose: Part 76


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Wyatt family reunion tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Calling it



One day, someone will be right with this prediction. Let it happen, please.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They really need to stop trying to get "the new sensation" nickname over


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Renee showing a lot of leg there


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:renee


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Calling it, Barrett interferes


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Supreme Being said:


> Wyatt v Ambrose is a v stupid match to make. They both need to be winning matches.


Right. Lol I doubt it will have a finish though, although I would like to see Ambrose get some retribution after doing the honors for Wyatt 4 times last year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Berlino said:


> The Bray Ryback fued had a decent run didnt it fpalm


One of the quickest feuds ever.

:damn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE, you're trying too hard with this "The New Sensation" nickname.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Seth Rollins should just become a WWE version of Sterling Archer.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What is the fuckin' sorcery? They're giving up and coming talents mic time!!!???


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

They are really pushing Neville

Remember when he got buried by Cena guys? Do you remember? You all said he got buried when he only beat Cena by DQ


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Love that they bothered to give Neville a proper entrance, it adds loads to a highflyer like him.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lok said:


> Really shouldn't drink on the clock.


Someone should tell that to WWE Creative.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Renee looking fine.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hope Neville can cut a decent promo, its not his strong suit

And that isn't good that Renee is taller than him , poor Neville.


----------



## Marshall87 (Mar 17, 2015)

Damn Renee looks fine as hell..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooh Renee


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

OMFG Renee Young in that tight ass dress.....gawd


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PLEASE WELCOME, THE MAN THAT VINCE FORGOT, NEVILLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :vince2


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

No idea what he is saying.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Renee <3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Renee really cleaned up from her awful look last night


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Seth Rollins should just become a WWE version of Sterling Archer.


I'd mark for that. Not PG though.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Adrian Neville on the mic.....YIKES


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I cannot stop staring at those ears. 

Or Bo's jiggling belly.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Yay!! Bo shaved that ugly beard.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


>


haha thats awesome, wish Rowan knocked the chair over


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you Bo for shaving that Chia Pet off your face!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I really hope Neville makes it to at least the midcard, so he can get a decent contract one day and finally afford to get those fucking ears fixed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they going to reference Bo & Neville's history?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Bo shaves, No Bray teaming.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NOOOOO, BO SHAVED. Damnit bo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bo's useless ass. He needs to hurry up and follow his brother Bray in the new Wyatt family already.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Renee showing a lot of leg there


She shows ambrose more than that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My fiance just asked me if Bo Dallas is Asian. First time she's seen him.

:ti

:buried


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fucking hell .Neville is a geordie
.Wy I Spuggy.Fog on the tyne is all mine all mine


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Please bring up their NXT history... plllleeeeaassseee


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Something about Bo just makes me lol. I'm so easily entertained by him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The little engine that could?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I love Renee...

But these "in ring" interviews don't feel the same as they used to... and I think it's because the interviewers themselves don't have any unique personalities anymore. They just remind me of those plain jane ESPN post game interviewers you see all the time.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Adversity, short bus. Not adversary.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Loose Reality said:


> No idea what he is saying.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's a geordie. :mark:


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Get dem little guys out of Bo's way!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

CONTINUITY!? THIS IS FUCKIN' MADNESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LOL.. wtf was that?!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah, lets keep him off the mic


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Evolution said:


> I really hope Neville makes it to at least the midcard, so he can get a decent contract one day and finally afford to get those fucking ears fixed.


That's part of his gimmick


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i hope they arent trying to make a feud out of these two


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so Bo is gonna cost Neville the match against Barrett.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy shit!

Neville vs Wade Barrett for the 15th time. :jr


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Did Bo just "fall" out of the ring without being touched? :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bo shaved his BO-tee :mj2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

THANK YOU! And Bo attacking him? NIce little touch... Bo/Neville could be fun again. If they let Bo just be a threat.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Burger King cometh without the mask


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Please god no, I don't want a Bo Dallas/Neville feud. Just throw Bo in a trash can somewhere.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

neville's from the same breed as dynamite kid, and benoit i think. his ring skills gonna make him famous.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King Ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba boooooooooooom!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Neville cut a decent promo and it's true he did defeat Bo for the NXT Championship and it basically got into Bo's mind.*_ :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Neville acknowledging history!!! :mark: Amazing!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Bo. I would actually like to see them fight. Really any time I can see Neville (why yes, i am getting into him).


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh Jesus Bo on commentary.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> My fiance just asked me if Bo Dallas is Asian. First time she's seen him.


His sister looks just like him!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Neville is in contention for worst mic worker ever


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Something about Bo just makes me lol. I'm so easily entertained by him.


Prefer him to his brother.Thats for sure


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Neville/Barrett again.

Sheesh. The art of the rematch is by no means limited to the main event.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I Bolieve in Bo on commentary.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night Raw (5/18) Discussion: The Chamber Awaits*

Mr. T :bo :booklel


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

amhlilhaus said:


> She shows ambrose more than that


I would certainly hope so. That'd be a really messed up relationship otherwise unless they're into cfnm.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Mr.T :lmao


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TJQ said:


> Please god no, I don't want a Bo Dallas/Neville feud. Just throw Bo in a trash can somewhere.


If they get to put on matches like they did in NXT then all is say is hell yes!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tonight's theme seems to be "how many rematches can we possibly stuff into one show". Don't be surprised if Orton accepts Cena's US challenge :booklel


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Someone needs to throw Barretts cape and crown over a bridge or into one of the oceans or lakes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Booker is about to whoop Bo's ass for getting called Mr.T:lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dallas' voice sounds like Michael Jackson on commentary tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ahh Mr.T, c'mon :ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If Bo costs Neville the match i bet that means Neville won't be in the IC title match


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao Bo is such a fucking troll


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Neville acknowledging history!!! :mark: Amazing!


Vince is wating in the back to chew him out... you know it! We can't have continuity! That means the writers have to pay attention!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mister T :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

amhlilhaus said:


> His sister looks just like him!!!


Sister Abigail has yet to debut


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lel Mr. T


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bo is a real life Daria character.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yay free PPV rematches!!!

Why do I bother subscribing to the Network again???


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bo's commentary is gold. :lmao


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Bo should be on commentary more .


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Bo shaved his BO-tee :mj2


That thing was hideous :jay


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bo sounds like a dork on commentary jesus christ :ti


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Surely that aint the way Bo really speaks ?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

"Talk like what?"

:lmao


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

haha jbl is gold on commentary.....mr t made me chuckle aswell


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Would've much rather seen Neville/Bo rather than this rehash I JUST WATCHED LAST NIGHT. But if this leads to a feud between Bo and Neville then I won't mind.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Please god no, I don't want a Bo Dallas/Neville feud. Just throw Bo in a trash can somewhere.


Their NXT feud and matches were great.

Bo Dallas is so underrated.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So, we're just going to ignore the whole Neville/Cena/Rusev thing?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mr. T that actually made me lol.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Someone needs to throw Barretts cape and crown over a bridge or into one of the oceans or lakes


Yes! We have the James River here in Richmond!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> So, we're just going to ignore the whole Neville/Cena/Rusev thing?


Is it too early to use this again


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

King Barrett really should make an entrance being carried to the ring by peasants in dirty rags


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

On a side-note; frothing on the new Jurassic Park movie.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> So, we're just going to ignore the whole Neville/Cena/Rusev thing?


That's what WWE intends for us to do so, yes.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I think the Shellshock is the worst finisher in sports entertainment. Like I honestly think the Dirty Deeds and the AA Are better


Big E's Big Ending is worse.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Mr. T :bo :booklel


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Yay free PPV rematches!!!
> 
> Why do I bother subscribing to the Network again???



At least $9.99 means you don't miss 60% of matches due to commercials.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Their NXT feud and matches were great.
> 
> Bo Dallas is so underrated.


That was Bo on NXT. Bo on WWE has been disappointing to say the least. Plus I don't know if Neville would get anything out of beating Bo more that once.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> King Barrett really should make an entrance being carried to the ring by peasants in dirty rags


Adam Rose and his entourage


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Their NXT feud and matches were great.
> 
> Bo Dallas is so underrated.


Far better things for Neville to be doing. Bo is not even remotely good enough for me to want them to feud just for the matches and it's a MASSIVE step down from what he was doing before.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole just doesn't take words in his mouth :bryanlol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

For some reason them talking about putting things in Bo Dallas's mouth is making me laugh really hard


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Barrett's trunks look like Calvin Klein underpants.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

KING BOOKAH!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> That was Bo on NXT. Bo on WWE has been disappointing to say the least. Plus I don't know if Neville would get anything out of beating Bo more that once.


true

they need to stop making Bo a jobber and win matches by flukes


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

amhlilhaus said:


> His sister looks just like him!!!





Z. Kusano said:


> Sister Abigail has yet to debut



BO in drag as sister abigail


book it! :bo


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Big E's Big Ending is worse.


This. Big E basically gives himself a reverse ddt.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TJQ said:


> Far better things for Neville to be doing. Bo is not even remotely good enough for me to want them to feud just for the matches and it's a MASSIVE step down from what he was doing before.


A rocket push to the main event scene would be the worst thing for the guy


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Marv95 said:


> Mr. T that actually made me lol.



During the Invasion, Edge and Christian asked Booker if Mr. T was any relation. Awesome segment.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice sells by Neville.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why did they book this match. Should have been Wade & Bo vs Cesaro and Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Neville with dat knee sell. :bo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Neville & Barrett have been feuding for what? 3 weeks. I feel like I've already seen the match 12 times.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Did they really remember the leg through the whole match? Seriously? That selling was off the charts... I think I'm going into shock.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So basically Neville knew his leg was fucked up but tried to be a high flyer anyway and cost himself the match.

Neville comes out looking like a GEEK.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> That was Bo on NXT. Bo on WWE has been disappointing to say the least. Plus I don't know if Neville would get anything out of beating Bo more that once.


True but if they put on a stellar match akin to there NXT ones if given the chance it could elevate them both. Bo was amazing when he first appeared and people loved his quirms then he just disappeared doing nothing after returning.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I see they fixed King Barrett's scepter :ha


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Is Neville really this injured or is he selling well.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol how much you wanna bet on a Bo vs Cole feud in the future


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

all hail king barrett


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

all in all... said:


> BO in drag as sister abigail
> 
> 
> book it! :bo


you mean 

BOok it


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Seems like they are doing something meaningful with Bo. I like it. :bo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they going to reference their NXT history??? 

At all??


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice start to hopefully a fun midcard feud.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

SO JBL GIVES AND RECIVES GOOD TO KNOW


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wonders, will Billy Kidman run out and help his successor Neville.


----------



## Marshall87 (Mar 17, 2015)

I might be the minority here but I'm a total fan of Bo Dallas. Dude has a natural charisma about him. Completely believable heel character and besides sounding like a 6 year old boy, he's legit on the mic.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> lol how much you wanna bet on a Bo vs Cole feud in the future


:vince$


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> So basically Neville knew his leg was fucked up but tried to be a high flyer anyway and cost himself the match.
> 
> Neville comes out looking like a GEEK.


Or Evan Bourne.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What an inspiration


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> A rocket push to the main event scene would be the worst thing for the guy


That's not what I want, I'm happy with him in the mid card for the time being. I just don't want a feud with Bo Dallas, he's not even at a midcard level right now.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

animus said:


> Is Neville really this injured or is he selling well.


Selling well


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arthurgos said:


> True but if they put on a stellar match akin to there NXT ones if given the chance it could elevate them both. Bo was amazing when he first appeared and people loved his quirms then he just disappeared doing nothing after returning.


Yeah but it takes more than one match to stop making a guy looking like a geek and that's what Bo is. It's a filler feud for Neville to get wins but there are other guys to do it with. Hopefully it'll be over after Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Not trying to be racy, but anyone else getting a homoerotic vibe from Raw so far tonight?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

They did mention it. Neville mentioned it the prematch promo that's all that was needed.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

John Cena should book himself!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

WE WANT LANA


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Are they going to reference their NXT history???
> 
> At all??


It was literally the sentence that set off Bo wanting to attack him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

We had an I Quit match but no one said I Quit :ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That whole match was one goddamn brazzers scene


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Rusev never landed on that pyro technique

and the match ended on a "He quit", not a "I Quit."


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wow, can't remember the last time bo came out of a segment looking strong. wouldn't mind seeing a barrett vs booker feud. booker clearly isn't impressed with barrett's king skills. booker embodied the gimmick, barrett is just wearing the gimmick.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is there speculation on what he said.
Cant they just translate it 24 hours later?

They still dont know


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The split happens, next.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I got bad news everyone, it's going to be the Big Show


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> So basically Neville knew his leg was fucked up but tried to be a high flyer anyway and cost himself the match.
> 
> Neville comes out looking like a GEEK.


He went in looking like a GEEK


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Please have Swagger answer the challenge. Yes, he'll lose, but please, give him a nice, lengthy match for a change.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

have one of the most athletic, high flying performers in years.

book an injury angle so he cant be athletic and high flying.

:vince$


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

please no more Cena vs Rusev


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> We had an I Quit match but no one said I Quit :ha


And the match didn't end when one competitor was knocked unconscious which can cause brain damage but dammit ! So one said i quit, the match must go on!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

hbgoo1975 said:


> John Cena should book himself!


I thought he had been doing for the last 10 year


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> Seems like they are doing something meaningful with Bo. I like it. :bo


hopefully, I love bo dallas. he should hook up with new day and troll the fans like he's a ******


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

finalnight said:


> That whole match was one goddamn brazzers scene


What match did you watch?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Are they going to reference their NXT history???
> 
> At all??


Neville said he beat Bo for the title in their promo.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Please have Swagger answer the challenge. Yes, he'll lose, but please, give him a nice, lengthy match for a change.


Damn I actually forgot he was still on the roster


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Please have Swagger answer the challenge. Yes, he'll lose, but please, give him a nice, lengthy match for a change.


He's still on the roster?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

6 commercial breaks in 54 minutes
Even by Raws standards that has to be a record


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Please have Swagger answer the challenge. Yes, he'll lose, but please, give him a nice, lengthy match for a change.


How would you react if Jack Swagger showed up on the Impact Zone on Destination America?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Damn I actually forgot he was still on the roster


Wife popped out another kid., but he said he'd be on RAW tonight and for We the People to be ready. Last time he said the latter was his face turn.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> And the match didn't end when one competitor was knocked unconscious which can cause brain damage but dammit ! So one said i quit, the match must go on!



So what if someone were to literally die in an I Quit match? Could they never lose the match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They admitted they had an I Quit match where nobody said I Quit. 

So why I should I care about that gimmick ever again?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

gamegenie said:


> How would you react if Jack Swagger showed up on the Impact Zone on Destination America?


WHAT IS JAKE ARROGANTWALK DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE????????????


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Medicaid said:


> Not trying to be racy, but anyone else getting a homoerotic vibe from Raw so far tonight?


It's dudes rolling around in tights, so........


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I can't think of who might face john cena tonight. Certainly not anyone from nxt not with this crowd.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rusev vs Cena is the worst feud ever


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why is there speculation on what he said.
> 
> Cant they just translate it 24 hours later?
> 
> ...



Lana's Russian isn't good enough so she becomes American tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev Putria, Rusev JOBka :cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey its Ruined...I mean Rusev.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am getting sick and tired of these John Cena open challenges. I am also starting to get sick and tired of Cena vs Rusev.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Never understood why Titus wasn't pushed. Big strong great promo work. Yeah not the greatest in the ring but who cares that rarely matters


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rusev's career has one foot in the grave and the other one slipping


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

So wait, Russev didn't quit but the match ended? The whole point is to be the blowoff and they fuck it up :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WWE: Congrats on being dad of the year, Titus! But you still ain't getting dat push tho. :draper2:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Please have Swagger answer the challenge. Yes, he'll lose, but please, give him a nice, lengthy match for a change.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> So what if someone were to literally die in an I Quit match? Could they never lose the match?


You *have* to say I quit in order to lose so the match never ends


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev shipped Lana back to Moscow. Not really a problem since she was a mail order bride


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The longer Rusev's hair grows, the more buried he is. :mj2 Damn shame, because his hair is nice.



The Ultimate New Black said:


>


:fuckedup


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Booker: "he didn't say I quit in English"

Cole:"What does that matter?"

Of course it does! It's an I quit match!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

No Lana :mj2


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Chad Allen said:


> I can't think of who might face john cena tonight. Certainly not anyone from nxt not with this crowd.


harper or rowan

he's beaten the rest of the mid card.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Booker using that logic against Cole.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rusev being a boss by keeping his hoe in check. bama


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night Raw (5/18) Discussion: The Chamber Awaits*

There is no Lana only Zuul :lana


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Please welcome Winner of the Gold Star, and hero to the Jobbernation! Ruinedsev!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Booker T going down with that ship.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Rusev has a point. I wish he were booked better..has so much potential.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"I know how to say 'I quit.'" 
There it is, he said "I quit." The match just now ended.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Remember when this jabroni had a segment with the Rock? AHAHAH how times have changed


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

there is no Lana only Rus


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Yup they are going with the abusive boyfriend storyline like I predicted for Lana and Rusev.*_


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rusev has gotten so good since his debut


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Rusev has better mic skills than RR.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

STOP THE DAMN LANA CHANTS HE'S TOO TALENTED FOR THAT SHIT.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Medicaid said:


> Not trying to be racy, but anyone else getting a homoerotic vibe from Raw so far tonight?


Nope. 

But if you got it from Ryback's appearance tonight. 

I think he exudes it. 

I'll never forget this scene. I was waiting for Ryback to lick this mans face after he smeared it with food. :curry2


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

God. Please no.

Edit- Lana. :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He might survive without Lana.. he can speak really well for longer than I thought.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> harper or rowan
> 
> he's beaten the rest of the mid card.


Big Show
Mark Henry
Dolph Ziggler
Randy Orton
Cesaro

All candidates


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I love how into his character Rusev is. It's his kind of passion and intensity that's missing from a lot of guys' persona these days.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lana is here. Business has just picked up.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Can't wait for Lana to defect to the West and dress like a total slut all the time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev would have been an amazing 70's porn star. He looks so sleazy.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:lana :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev's pimp hand is not strong :mj2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Face Lana is honestly fucking awful. :deandre

So fucking weak and pathetic, I would have loved her to be badass and assertive, but instead she's meek and out of character.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If this was another time I'm sure this would end with a Rusev superkick.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OoooooH Lana


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I would totally ravage Lana you don't even know. Good god what a woman.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Damn I actually forgot he was still on the roster





D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> He's still on the roster?


:lmao :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Rusev is actually plumber from new jersey named steve plockowitski


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lana is weak!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Rusev's pretty good on the mic


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

American accent shining through..


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

So we have literally a Beauty and the Beast angle?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Just put your cock in her mouth and have done with it Rusev lad


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No accent :troll


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lana is losing the accent w/ each passing sentence.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Lana sounding highly Un-Russian tonight.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

the accent seems to be getting thinner and thinner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't defy Rusev or he might withhold the *D*,Lana.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they should have had Cena pass out and the ref stop the match and Cena complain he never said I quit.

Stupid that they have Rusev job three times in a row


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana's Russian accent disappearing more and more by the second..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So when is Lana gonna bring out her three dragons and start freeing slaves?*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA I love Lana, but she's not even trying to hide her fake accent anymore.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow this is the first time Lana and Rusev are having a mic session wow. 


They are finally doing it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lana's talking like she is pregnant with Rusev's baby.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"you and your feelings.." LOL

can we get that smirk as a smiley?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

YOUR PATHETIC FEELINGS DO NOT AFFECT MY SUPERIOR RUSSIAN AI


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dem legs :moyes1

Dat ass :kobe4


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rusev - "Bitch you trying to put my business on front street? I don't care about you ho."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp. Lana just ruined Rusev's whole I didn't quit angle:lol


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Another woman throwing a man under the bus lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So Rusev becomes the Bulgarian chauvinist Russian Pig?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

all in all... said:


> Rusev is actually plumber from new jersey named steve plockowitski


Russians generally speak better English than you're average New Jersey resident


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Her accent is all over the place. Don't she can cut a lengthy promo with it or something. Not sure if she is supposed to drop it or just doing bad.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well so much for the protected ending for Rusev last night :ha


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Russev to superkick Lana? :mark:

So not happening since :cena3 will be out soon :sadpanda:


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope Lana doesn't end up aligning with Cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Rusev would have been an amazing 70's porn star. He looks so sleazy.


he looks like a roided up Ron Jermey


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:lana


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev's mic work is on point tonight.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Lana is so fucking sexy


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Evolution said:


> Can't wait for Lana to defect to the West and dress like a total slut all the time.


I second this


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I kinda like how they never explicitly made Lana and Rusev romantic. Nice change of pace.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RIP Rusev's career.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Time. Wasted.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

She is so fucking over :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Is... Is Rusev gonna cry?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rusev burying Lana, her feminine emotions and glaring weakness as a woman.

Alpha as fuck. :clap



Jack Thwagger said:


> The longer Rusev's hair grows, the more buried he is. :mj2 Damn shame, because his hair is nice.


It was nice while short, but it's approaching mullet status now. :ugh2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rusev celebrates after kicking his girl to the curb:lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Poor Lana


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Rusev is emotional!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I don't see why she had to say that Rusev quit in Bulgarian. Totally unneeded.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Lana is fucking incredible


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, that was sad :-(. He is a butt turd


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Good segment


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

We want Lana! :lana


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Not Lana


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Russians generally speak better English than you're average New Jersey resident


people from new jersey speak English?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Also good booking getting that heat back on Rusev


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The burial is complete :berried


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rusev and Lana are incredible


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev is officially fucked lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev is the man.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol Rusev celebrating after getting rid of Lana is hilarious


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Her accent is all over the place. Don't she can cut a lengthy promo with it or something. Not sure if she is supposed to drop it or just doing bad.


It has to be on purpose because she's slowly dropping it to turn face. I don't think she's ever been that bad with it before.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That Shield reunion was so badass.


----------



## Marshall87 (Mar 17, 2015)

These commentators suck holy shit. They really look disgusted at how Rusev handled Lana. Lol this PG shit nowadays..


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Can't wait til Rusev's dancing with Hornswoggle.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

JBL now backing Rusev. His patriotism needs to be questioned. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Funny how they're trying to make Rusev look bad by airing their personal life in front of the world, yet it was Lana who came out and did that. All Rusev came out for was to say he never said I quite and to challenge Cena to another match. Lana's the one who came out and dragged their personal life in front of "the WWE Universe"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev keeping his girl in check. :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

If Lana aligns with Cena, I'll be the one saying the words "I QUIT". 

In. Every. Single. Fucking. Language.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> people from new jersey speak English?


Theories seem to support both sides of the coin


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol Woods banned from ringside haha


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Honestly, Rusev is like the only legitimate heel. The dude gets serious heat and nobody cheers for him.


----------



## Juni354 (Feb 7, 2015)

Good stuff


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Rusev celebrates after kicking his girl to the curb:lmao


Such is the life of the alpha male. :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Awww why is Xavier Woods banned from ringside?

In addition to the great ring work, his adlibs make New Day segments even better.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I really hope Cesaro and Kidd get the titles back tonight


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

they ended this duo prematurely , they could've done way more than this . :fpalm


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

another good first hour of raw. best hour of mic skills we've seen in awhile. cool getting to see guys like ryback, and rusev really get a chance to shine. this is why i wish the show was only 2 hours. there's no way they can keep this pace up.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

And so it begins.

Lana's transition into Sable 2.0


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Solf said:


> If Lana aligns with Cena, I'll be the one saying the words "I QUIT".
> 
> In. Every. Single. Fucking. Language.



Nikki would not be happy with that :jericho2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Solf said:


> If Lana aligns with Cena, I'll be the one saying the words "I QUIT".
> 
> In. Every. Single. Fucking. Language.


It was only a matter of time you know. :cena5 :lana


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

finalnight said:


> RIP Rusev's career.


it was a sort of decent run.

he got cena to pass out, not a lot of people can say that.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Rusev celebrates after kicking his girl to the curb:lmao


by screaming his own name, nonetheless


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol Bray and Dean aka two of the best talents in the company in a throw away match on Raw. Brilliant.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

DEAN VS WYATT TIME!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Such is the life of the alpha male. :mark:


Well, almost the alpha male :cena


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wil this video show all his 18 year old GFs


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Do people realize that the only reason Rusev was over was because of Lana. No Lana means his career is going to plummet.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, that look....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well, almost the alpha male :cena


Fruity Pebbles are beta as fuck, broham. :rock


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> his adlibs make New Day segments even better.


Fuck yes. I could watch/listen to Woods' goofy antics on ringside for 24h straight.
I had given up on the guy. It only took him two shows to prove me wrong.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah but it takes more than one match to stop making a guy looking like a geek and that's what Bo is. It's a filler feud for Neville to get wins but there are other guys to do it with. Hopefully it'll be over after Elimination Chamber.


I kind of want them to have a huge match the night before EC so they could both be in the IC Chamber myself as i just realized this could mean no Neville in that match.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> God, that look....


"broken", exactly how I like them.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


> DEAN VS WYATT TIME!!!!!!


and now a message from our director of operations.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

RustyPro said:


> Lol Bray and Dean aka two of the best talents in the company in a throw away match on Raw. Brilliant.


At least it's on the top of the hour =(


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

hou713 said:


> It has to be on purpose because she's slowly dropping it to turn face. I don't think she's ever been that bad with it before.


She's never really had to cut legit promos before. It was always shut up and a few words. I think she just couldn't do the whole promo with the best russian accent.

It was terrible for a lot of it. Legit thought she dropped it a few times.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

all in all... said:


> by screaming his own name, nonetheless


like a boss!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Do people realize that the only reason Rusev was over was because of Lana. No Lana means his career is going to plummet.


Exactly Lana was over not Rusev. People still hate Rusev enough more so now which is what he wants being a Heel. Lana will not go anywhere she will return just hopefully not as an american.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

R-Truth announced to be a participant in the IC title elimination chamber match on the app... fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> God, that look....


Don't know if you're saying "God she's hot" or "Man, she looks like she just got told she has cancer."


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

KingLobos said:


> Do people realize that the only reason Rusev was over was because of Lana. No Lana means his career is going to plummet.


Someone gets it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think they told her to loosen the accent on purpose. She's clearly turning face and when she does, no way they're going to have her speak Russian.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Arthurgos said:


> Exactly Lana was over not Rusev. People still hate Rusev enough more so now which is what he wants being a Heel. Lana will not go anywhere she will return just hopefully not as an american.


although you add this guy to the equation and suddenly everybody is backing Rusev. 


:reigns2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Don't know if you're saying "God she's hot" or "Man, she looks like she just got told she has cancer."


Both


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm seriously considering breaking up with my girlfriend by yelling and shouting at her until she leaves, then going out on the balcony as she goes to her car and yelling my name constantly until she drives off.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Still a Wyatt fan idc that he lost to the Undertaker


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

safc-scotty said:


> R-Truth announced to be a participant in the IC title elimination chamber match on the app... fpalm


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lets go Ambrose!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wyatt needs to win


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

What have I missed? I just woke up, and kicking myself lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> I think they told her to loosen the accent on purpose. She's clearly turning face and when she does, no way they're going to have her speak Russian.


Vince's xenophobia is disappointing... someone needs to sit him down and tell him what year it is.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lana will be shit as a face. Not very talented on the mic, the explanation behind her randomly starting to sound American won't be explained clearly, and she'll either be shit in the ring as a wrestler or manage someone who would be better off without her. 

Just, ugh, I hated her face turn. Can't imagine I'll like her as a face herself either.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What would Kane's brother think of him becoming the Authority lap dog?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wyatt is the best in the business. THAT'S a pro wrestler. None of this stupid midget flippy crap.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

What a stupid match to book. Niether guy should lose. Couldn't use Zack Ryder for a squash?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

gamegenie said:


> What would Kane's brother think of him becoming the Authority lap dog?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Phaedra said:


> What have I missed? I just woke up, and kicking myself lol.


woke up at the right time

DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ as fuck.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> What have I missed? I just woke up, and kicking myself lol.



A few sports entertainment segments interrupting the commercial stream.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

KingLobos said:


> Wyatt is the best in the business. THAT'S a pro wrestler. None of this stupid midget flippy crap.


Impossible

He doesn't due the suicide dive to the outside nor has he ever had a feud with Tyler Breeze in front of 350 rabid fans in a volleyball arena in Florida


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Wyatt needs to win


No screw that, he always needs to win and they put him over Ambrose three times in a row.

Ambrose should win, or we get a countout/DQ.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The 2 most overrated guys on the roster in the ring rite now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> R-Truth announced to be a participant in the IC title elimination chamber match on the app... fpalm


:fuckthis


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bray Wyatt hasn't had a good opponent since he feuded with John Cena a year ago.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> What would Kane's brother think of him becoming the Authority lap dog?


He'd understand, seeing as he co-founded the Corporate Ministry.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Vince's xenophobia is disappointing... someone needs to sit him down and tell him what year it is.



Someone last did that in 1984, it seems.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Berlino said:


> The 2 most overrated guys on the roster in the ring rite now


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Is Chrisley Knows Best one of the worst tv shows on right now?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

safc-scotty said:


> R-Truth announced to be a participant in the IC title elimination chamber match on the app... fpalm


.............why? :crying:


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> Is Chrisley Knows Best one of the worst tv shows on right now?


After smackdown


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> R-Truth announced to be a participant in the IC title elimination chamber match on the app... fpalm


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Lana did help rusev a lot but after that boss promo by Rusev you guys really think he can't make it on his own?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wyatt's promos have kind of become redundant as of late, but man that guy can sell a story in the ring.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Is Chrisley Knows Best one of the worst tv shows on right now?


It makes me long for the days when The Osbournes were the only family reality-TV show on TV.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So, are we going to see The Rock soon on Raw promoting his new movie?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wasting an IC chamber match on R-Truth :Jordan


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Chad Allen said:


> Lana did help rusev a lot but after that boss promo by Rusev you guys really think he can't make it on his own?


the dynamic of the two of them was great, though

gonna be hard to match that on his own


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Wasting an IC chamber match on R-Truth :Jordan


At least it's not Swagger


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns could ought to fuck with this match?

If him and Dean are real bros backstage, then Reigns ought to come out and interfere and help out Dean.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

K Krush in a chamber match :lmao


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Rtruth is in the chamber? lol He's a jobber that destroys the credibility of the match Literally right after Wrestlemania he was back on Smackdown getting squashed by Wyatt


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night Raw (5/18) Discussion: The Chamber Awaits*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Wasting an IC chamber match on R-Truth :Jordan



There needs to be one black guy in the chamber to take a beating - :vince2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> At least it's not Swagger


Yup, them are fighting words bruh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A fucking gym joke by Booker about Wyatt. Fuck this company.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why is the ref starting the count again?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Lana's popularity was distracting from Rusev's development. They had to separate them.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Wasting an IC chamber match on R-Truth :Jordan


Vince must like him enough to pick him over the half-dozen or so other random geeks in the back they have to take pins. Hope the other three and Sheamus can pick up the slack.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Have a feeling that Wyatt vs. Ambrose will become this generations Rock vs. Austin.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Evolution said:


> I'm seriously considering breaking up with my girlfriend by yelling and shouting at her until she leaves, then going out on the balcony as she goes to her car and yelling my name constantly until she drives off.


great idea


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What were they chanting?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> A fucking gym joke by Booker about Wyatt. Fuck this company.


What did he say?


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> At least it's not Swagger


I rather him in it then R Fucking Truth


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

KingLobos said:


> At least it's not Swagger


Oh boy..........


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LARIATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is awesome chants.... fpalm


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

KingLobos said:


> At least it's not Swagger


:fuckyeah


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Finally this match picking up.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Paul12907 said:


> Oh boy..........



:loweringangle


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Even if a match sucks for 10 minutes, one good spot warrants a "This is awesome!" chant these days.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Are the commentary burying Wyatt right now joking bout his weight?

"Hes a french fry short of a happy meal"?? LMAOO


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> This is awesome chants.... fpalm


It would be awesome if i was there to see this .


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

AND PEOPLE SAY BRAY CANT WRESTLE


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol @ bray holding his ass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He is overusing that move. Change it up, Dean!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose loses loooool


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Lana's popularity was distracting from Rusev's development. They had to separate them.


you know what I'm thinking?











Rusev and Cameron


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Sweet sister Abigail outta nowhere.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Guess that wasn't a good enough match for Kane to interfere in..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!! 

J&J actually did something right!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish. Kinda figured Authority would interfere. Still banking on the Shield Triple Threat at the June PPV.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seth looks like emo James Bond.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So does that mean Bray gets a title shot????


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> At least it's not Swagger


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that finish was executed smooth as fuck


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AMBROSELOSESLOL :ambrose4


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

At least it wasn't clean.

But I swear to God if I see Wyatt pin Ambrose one more time :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Has Ambrose actually beaten Wyatt?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Okay give us Owens vs cena now


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Bullshyt!!! total setup! ugh


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

haha steph and hhh so pleased with themselves

i love when heels do that


and more champagne lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Are they going full Ambrose vs Authority then?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Weak shove by Noble lol


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Fu fact : Wyatt never lost to a shield member


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

What a lose lose situation. You heat up Ambrose only to have him lose- This is why you can't make stars WWE- YOU ARE INCONSISTENT!. Should of had a different opponent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

J&J Wyatt! :mark: They should become new followers!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Zico said:


> Has Ambrose actually beaten Wyatt?


Once, at Tribute to the Troops


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bray should leap frog over Ambrose for a title shot


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Fuck off naomi!!!!!!!!!! just fuck off please!!!!! you cant wrestle


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> that finish was executed smooth as fuck


I was actually thinking just this. Not often you see that from a top rope interference either.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lookie there, Bray's on a roll. Won more than 1 match in a row. I think that's a first.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

safc-scotty said:


> R-Truth announced to be a participant in the IC title elimination chamber match on the app... fpalm


And that's facepalm-worthy because...?

Truth is still in fantastic shape and is still agile despite his age and he was actually pretty entertaining during the multi-man scramble for the Intercontinental Title leading up to the WM ladder match for the belt.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Zico said:


> Has Ambrose actually beaten Wyatt?


:ambrose2


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Push_Miz said:


> Fu fact : Wyatt never lost to a shield member


He's only lost to Cena, Jericho and Undertaker


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So they save the Divas Championship match for raw and instead of the pay per view?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Zico said:


> Has Ambrose actually beaten Wyatt?


At tribute to the troops... Ambrose is now 1-5 against Bray Wyatt smfh


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Still waiting for Bray to turn towards attacking the Authority.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Push_Miz said:


> Fu fact : Wyatt never lost to a shield member


He lost to Ambrose at TTTT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> Bray should leap frog over Ambrose for a title shot


Except in storyline The Authority isn't stupid enough to try and book that with the possibility of Wyatt bringing back the Family to watch his back.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WOW a Daniel Bryan commercial.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

D-Bry going in at the gym but my nig can't stay healthy. :ti


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

gaz0301 said:


> I was actually thinking just this. Not often you see that from a top rope interference either.


nope. the transition from the shove off the top rope into sister abigail was wrestling porn. bret hart would give it 10/10


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Push_Miz said:


> Fu fact : Wyatt never lost to a shield member


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brock Lesnar can't return soon enough


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

NateC said:


> At tribute to the troops... Ambrose is now 1-5 against Bray Wyatt smfh


Not really a bad thing it is quite cool he struggles to beat him. Bryan has a similar thing with Wyatt which is why it is annoying when they build Wyatt up to lose to the likes of Cena. One day i just want him to wreck Cena so bad...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If this means AMbrose/Rollins is the big feud for a month, I'm good. Those two can put on a show. And that is the acceptable amount of inteference. It works and it doesn't make Ambrose look weak.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Push_Miz said:


> Fu fact : Wyatt never lost to a shield member


Wyatt lost to Ambrose at tribute to the troops, However, I don't think Wyatt has ever lost a match on Raw


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Okay give us Owens vs cena now










vs


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Berlino said:


> The 2 most overrated guys on the roster in the ring rite now



That was a great match between Ambrose and Dean. Bray Wyatt is an amazing worker, with an ever expand, vast moveset. He still the man on the mic. His match with Ryback last night was the best ppv match either man had all year. 

i son't like Dean's style, but he's over for some reason, and it's always fun watching an over competitor. He's diverse enough in the ring for me to respect him. 

If they keep these two around youthful, solid workers with charisma, they can build a lot of momentum going into Royal Rumble 2015. 

The thing is that there is no room for either on top, so why even try. There performances and presence will continue to go through waves, and those who feel them will supooirt, those who doubt will have no reason to support them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins being based like normal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> If this means AMbrose/Rollins is the big feud for a month, I'm good. Those two can put on a show. And that is the acceptable amount of inteference. It works and it doesn't make Ambrose look weak.


I'd welcome this feud back, too. But if Ambrose can win the MITB briefcase in a month, I'd be all for that, too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for videos from GEEKS.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

As you can see they pick people who are cutting promos. 

Wrestling skills don't mean shit.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

That guy in the hoodie really selling himself.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Z. Kusano said:


> Brock Lesnar can't return soon enough


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

These videos :ha


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

#THOUGHNEEEESSS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Most of these tough enough videos are soo cringeworthy...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Tough Enough sucks, and every superstar that came from it sucked and career flopped.

I rather see superstars get made from WCW's Power Plant. 

oh wait. 


:vince


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> At least it's not Swagger


At least Swagger's not in his fucking 40s and stuck in a comedy gimmick for over a decade. :draper2

And who was referencing Swagger? Seems like you have an issue you need to sort out there. The spot could have been given to Neville (instead of starting this dumb feud with Bo), could have been an opportunity to debut a new NXT talent, or any other number of midcarders who deserve to be showcased and who have years, if not decades, left in their career (hmm...Reigns, Stardust to name a few others).

I like Truth, but come the fuck on. He's not going to 'break the surface' and he's not going to be making a legacy anytime soon. 

But nah, you wanna reduce WWE's stupidity and inability to allow young talents to thrive and make a name for themselves to "LOL SWAGGER" :kobe


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lol at all the black guys in this Tough Enough and the rest being total GEEKS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh fuck. These videos, man fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TE is such a waste, sadly.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Zico said:


> Has Ambrose actually beaten Wyatt?


at tribute to the troops.

the only guys to pin wyatt are cena, undertaker, ambrose and Jericho.

reigns, bryan, swagger, rtruth, sheamus, big show, ryback never have.

*house shows don't count


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Curious anybody think the only reason people like paige is because she's cute? She's not that good in the ring and yes I have seen her nxt work. You guys shit on naomi but if you actually go look at her matches and stop being concerned with how a diva looks then maybe you'd see that naomi is talented.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Have a feeling that Wyatt vs. Ambrose will become this generations Rock vs. Austin.


:ha


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

FFS change their fucking music. FUCK.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Can...she...talk...any....slow....er.....?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate the way Eden say's "Their opponents"..


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyson kidd is getting pretty big


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Time for videos from GEEKS.


At least all of the chicks this week were tasty treats, though. :I

And how can you deny the toughness of that biker dude no selling his foot getting run over? :O


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

did caesaro just kamehameha kidd?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> And that's facepalm-worthy because...?
> 
> Truth is still in fantastic shape and is still agile despite his age and he was actually pretty entertaining during the multi-man scramble for the Intercontinental Title leading up to the WM ladder match for the belt.


I agree he was pretty entertain pre-WM but it's just a completely wasted spot. 

We all know he's not winning and there are much more interesting options out there. If they're trying to build the IC title back up and promoting the IC chamber match as the main match heading into Elimination Chamber, the putting R-Truth in there is just a stupid decision in my opinion.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Two months of go who would of thought New Day would be a highlight of RAW?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night Raw (5/18) Discussion: The Chamber Awaits*

Nattie :Banderas

Be back in a minute :loweringangle


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

They should of brought back Tazz for Tough a Enough, love the way he would punk out the contestants.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jack Thwagger said:


> At least Swagger's not in his fucking 40s and stuck in a comedy gimmick for over a decade. :draper2
> 
> And who was referencing Swagger? Seems like you have an issue you need to sort out there. The spot could have been given to Neville (instead of starting this dumb feud with Bo), could have been an opportunity to debut a new NXT talent, or any other number of midcarders who deserve to be showcased and who have years, if not decades, left in their career (hmm...Reigns, Stardust to name a few others).
> 
> ...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Masters of the Universe! Oh hey Nattie.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't know when it happened or why... but I'm liking Cesaro's theme now. Help me.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If the guy that runs his foot over with a car doesn't make it I don't know what WWE is thinking.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> Is Chrisley Knows Best one of the worst tv shows on right now?


It's a nice reality show. Obviously scripted, but it's not melodramatic, violent, or just despicable examples of human conditions like Mob wives, Love and Hip hop, or those MTV challenges. 

It is based on morals, faith, and family, so it's refreshing. 

Plus I always had a fascination with hoew affluent white people live. Love the khardashians too, but I prefer the modesty and simplicity of CKB!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why does Tyson wear beats with nothing connected ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So if Woods is banned from ringside, is Booker Toby gonna help the kewns win?


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wtf did Cesaro just throw the hadouken lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

all in all... said:


> did caesaro just kamehameha kidd?


Fact!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New Day's theme is growing on me.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> At least all of the chicks this week were tasty treats, though. :I
> 
> And how can you deny the toughness of that biker dude no selling his foot getting run over? :O


Let him go down to a Texas biker bar then survive, then I'll give him props.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

It's time to FEEELLL...THA POWAAAHHH!!! :dance :dance :dance

NEW! DAY ROCKS! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

WHY CESARO & KIDD GET NO REACTIONS?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Berlino said:


> :ha


:lol 

It's more like this new generation's Austin vs Dude Love (Bray).


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That's it. I am cancelling the Network. 

My favorite match from last night's PPV is happening for free tonight. 

Screw it! I can watch NXT on Hulu.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I only realize just now that Kofi Kingston has turned heel...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wait... the white blonde haired announcer chick is now black *and hot btw* when the fuck did that happen... and how?*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Big E. :ha


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> At least all of the chicks this week were tasty treats, though. :I
> 
> 
> 
> And how can you deny the toughness of that biker dude no selling his foot getting run over? :O



Maybe his shoes are three sizes too big. ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O god the New Day might be the best thing on the main roster right now XD


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The New Day is awesome hahaha


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5

I would mark out if Big E brought back that gimmick


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> So if Woods is banned from ringside, is Booker Toby gonna help the kewns win?


*Kewns :sneaky*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Let him go down to a Texas biker bar then survive, then I'll give him props.


Too soon, bruh. :'(


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The New Day are fucking great :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*gasp* thats not very positive, BigE


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> Why does Tyson wear beats with nothing connected ?



So he can't hear their awful theme :draper2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mra22 said:


> Why does Tyson wear beats with nothing connected ?


My boy got the wireless headphones. 

Big E going in right now! :lol :lmao :jay2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Why are we getting this match again???


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jesus nattie.......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Al Sharpton would be a perfect manager for New Day


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mustache-Dad getting in on the New Day Sucks chant :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WHAT?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Preach Martin Luther E! :bow

NEW! :clap DAY ROCKS! :clap


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Lol at the drunk guy who accidentally just chanted, "New Day Rocks" while awkwardly clapping out of rhythm.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

New Day Sucks? What are ya'll talking bout?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly tho, The WWE writers really nailed it with the new day, perfect heals.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This match will be great. All four have great chemistry.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Terminator 2 Judgement Day is on right now. Syfy

The chase scene . 


Yes I turned the channel from RAW. Tired of rematches galore RAW.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ah man, we don't get ad libs from woods now.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

deathslayer said:


> I only realize just now that Kofi Kingston has turned heel...


I still find it strange seeing him as a heel.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Kofi is a pretty funny heel, Still weird seeing him as a bad guy


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

A-C-P said:


> So he can't hear their awful theme :draper2












If i could rep you anymore, I would.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Terminator 2 Judgement Day is on right now. Syfy
> 
> The chase scene .
> 
> ...


Isn't there a Verified mission some sort on GTA Online that largely references the chase scene?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nattie :banderas


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Nattie is hot as fuck.No way is she Jim Neidharts daughter.I just cant accept it


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

New Day coming down the ramp with mics is always welcomed. They have been hella entertaining whenever they get to cut promos.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah missing Wood's on the mic for this one. New Day has fully gone heel now. They kinda teased before but now straight up calling the fans illiterate and backwater was great


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

safc-scotty said:


> I agree he was pretty entertain pre-WM but it's just a completely wasted spot.
> 
> We all know he's not winning and there are much more interesting options out there. If they're trying to build the IC title back up and promoting the IC chamber match as the main match heading into Elimination Chamber, the putting R-Truth in there is just a stupid decision in my opinion.


I understand your grievances, but I'm alright with Truth being in since he can provide entertainment like he did during the multi-man shenanigans. Oh well, we'll just have to see how the match could pan out once more guys are announced.

:draper2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Did I miss anything?

Any good matches so far?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

fuck it. how do I become a small town pizza lawyer?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

How the hell is Nattie not the face of the Divas division? Dressing like a slut, hot as fuck, can wrestle better than anyone else, manager extraordinaire, etc.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

amhlilhaus said:


> fuck it. how do I become a small town pizza lawyer?



Go to a small town pizza law school? :draper2


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

black magic baby


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yawn, Woods is already under the ring...predictable


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Loose Reality said:


> Maybe his shoes are three sizes too big. ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Don't kill my vibe, bruh. :lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Berlino said:


> Nattie is hot as fuck.No way is she Jim Neidharts daughter.I just cant accept it


Look at Mick Foley and his girl :O


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rusev and Barrett are fine in the chamber, who's going to be the other face?


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Natties boobs bouncing make it hard to concentrate on this match


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> fuck it. how do I become a small town pizza lawyer?


I really want to know this now. Let's just open up our own office, shall we?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus, Ryback, Barrett, Rusev and R-truth....Who will be the 5th?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rusev, Barrett and Truth. :cole and his sources Jawn


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I see Reigns being the final guy in the chamber.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Obligatory I will give Nattie my "Big E" comment :curry2


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

what a limp ending



oh ffs, i guess they have to point out how they have more than two actualy teams now


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Xavier saves the day! :dance

Oh shit, the Lucha Dragons!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh god please no usos


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

It's legit blowing my mind that the booking for Raw is actually making fucking sense.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Los Matadores :jay


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

nightmare515 said:


> Natties boobs bouncing make it hard to concentrate on this match


I feel your pain.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

stereotypes and shitty gimmicks galore


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here comes the Meta Powers. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This is like the Raw going off the air brawl.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

How did Harper and Rowan not got into this match?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

#GiveHispaniaAChance


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

So no Harper/Rowan?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is dogshit.

No rowan and harper but we get ptp?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

haha, titus throws him away, with scorn


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Prime Time playa's going!

Let's go tag team division!!!!

Though I was expecting Harper/Rowan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was FANTASTIC!:mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lucha Dragons are awesome. This is awesome.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, Titus is just fucking awkward


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

PRIME TIME PLAYERS!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Ptp da GOATS :mark: 

Their theme song is great too :mark:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Berlino said:


> The 2 most overrated guys on the roster in the ring rite now


Lol, so funny how subjective this all is. They'd probably both be in my top 3 of best performers right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice segment.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Was expecting a run-in from Rowan and Harper too


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Just told now after random run ins. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I seriously can't wait for the EC tag team match :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Prime Time Players actually looking like a viable threat for the tag titles? What the fuck took so long? MAKIN' MOO MAKIN' MOO MAKIN' MILLION DOLLAH MOO! :dance


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWE has a tag division... who put laxative in Vince's drink tonight?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Millions of Dollars!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh you're being told now that these 6 teams will all be part of the 6 team elimination chamber title match?!

Well I did not see that coming!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

PTP :applause:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ref just told Titus to do something. And he smiled. Lol.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

No way Harper and Rowan aren't in the match, they'll find their way in somehow.

They aren't THAT stupid...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Swinging slam into a reverse stomachbreaker? Yep, that needs a name.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lame !!! Seriously the Los Matadores and the stupid prime time players but no Harper and Rowan ?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, was hoping Sandow would get in on this chamber with Axel (since it's his only chance of getting in a chamber match).


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kill Owens kill


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

That just legit got me hyped for the tag team chamber!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kennedyowns said:


> How did Harper and Rowan not got into this match?


...Fuck. Why Los Mastr... whatever.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Someone made a thread about Reigns beating Cena for the title.

I honestly think that move can save his career.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Was expecting a run-in from Rowan and Harper too


Instead we got Los Matadores fpalm


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

PTP joining the new day would've been an earth shattering twist, but I think that'd be best served as a slow burn.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Why put a guy like Truth in the Chamber, when he obviously has no chance to win.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

That was awesome to see PTP come out and fuck shit up like that! The promos were getting old, and I'm glad they got a chance to shine in the ring, if only for a quick moment.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

safc-scotty said:


> No way Harper and Rowan aren't in the match, they'll find their way in somehow.
> 
> They aren't THAT stupid...


I don't think there would even be enough space in the chamber. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Xavier apparently didn't get the PTP's memo saying if your hair is nappy, nobody's happy. :jay2


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Who is Cena gonna elevate this week?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I really want to know this now. Let's just open up our own office, shall we?


I'm thinking the town has to at least have 30k people to support our new endeavour


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't think anybody knew there were that many tag-teams that existed though lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I've got 2 words for ya.... RACE WARS! :dance


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> This is dogshit.
> 
> No rowan and harper but we get ptp?


PtP have been looking to make a big moment for awhile now. Harper/Rowan should replace the Los Matadores.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Harper and Rowan better at least get a match tonight. Give me a reason to care.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

safc-scotty said:


> No way Harper and Rowan aren't in the match, they'll find their way in somehow.
> 
> They aren't THAT stupid...


Indeed. I'm expecting Los Jobberdores to be taken out since they've been teasing dissention among them recently and Harper / Rowan stealing their spot will help further the split.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SovereignVA said:


> Someone made a thread about Reigns beating Cena for the title.
> 
> I honestly think that move can save his career.


This. Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe Harper and Rowan will attack Los Matadores before they enter the chamber and replace them. Probably not though.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Someone made a thread about Reigns beating Cena for the title.
> 
> I honestly think that move can save his career.


Would be a nice "surprise" but I don't think it's happening on Raw. Although it is curious that there has been very minor mentions of Reigns tonight thus far.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Tag Title EC Match

Battle for superior race white, black, or Hispanic :ha


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Had no idea there were 7 tag teams in WWE.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

About damn time they get to a multi-tag team match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I feel like this entourage movie was supposed to have come out 3 years ago.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Xavier apparently didn't get the PTP's memo saying if your hair is nappy, nobody's happy. :jay2


Was nice to see them get a good reaction, maybe the video packages are working. 

The tag team division is looking great atm and has a combination of teams who are great in the ring and also teams who have charisma.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Someone made a thread about Reigns beating Cena for the title.
> 
> I honestly think that move can save his career.


How exactly?

Or did it say what all reigns fans say 'Doing this will get him over' instead of him actually getting good at what he does.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome segment but are you telling me Harper/Rowan won't be in the chamber?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE creative:Well, we just got Harper & Rowan back together, should we put them in the EC match? No we'll give them LOS MATADORES............. fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arthurgos said:


> PtP have been looking to make a big moment for awhile now. Harper/Rowan should replace the Los Matadores.


I wouldn't even have them in the match, especially if a face team wins because you're going to need someone to feud with, so why not Harper and Rowan after the chamber.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Tough Enough sucks, and every superstar that came from it sucked and career flopped.
> 
> I rather see superstars get made from WCW's Power Plant.
> 
> ...


John Morrison was good


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Titus is GOAT.

Titus on Total Divas:
" Don't touch me, Rosa"

He knows what's up.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Waitaminutewaitaminutwaitaminute


What if these stupid fucks make the tag teams tag in and out in the Elimination Chamber match? 

Could they do something so stupid!?!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Reigns on Raw tonight? Odd.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Roman Reigns Returns? WTF?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Returns??? He's been gone for less than 24 hours?????


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

So no Roman tonight?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roman Reigns Returning after one day off is a big deal?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

REIGNS RETURNS AFTER 4 DAYS!!! So long, was wondering where the guy was.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank god Cena/Rusev is finally over.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

At least now, Cena is put into a storyline and series of matches where me hating him actually helps it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The John Cena Midcard Burial Parade continues......


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Not this guy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How long was Roman gone to hype his return? :lol WWE.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Who are the authority sending out to take this from him then?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena sucks chants are proof that the fans love him. 

It's kind of like the chants this guy got.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol Roman Reigns returns from what?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Had no idea there were 7 tag teams in WWE.


Team Hispanic
Team Chocolate
Team Asia
Team Indy Nerds
Team Homosexuals
Team Homeless
Team Melon Eaters

:vince$:vince$:vince$:Vince:Vince:Vince:Vince


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Seriously fuck you WWE. Los Matadores haven't even been on TV since WrestleMania and now they're suddenly in a match for the Tag Team Championship and Harper and Rowan aren't? Bullshit. Why even bother teaming them up again if you have nothing for them? Pathetic.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I love JBL's football references. Especially the Luis Suarez ones :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, I'm SO ready for PTP to be tag champs. I was ready NOC 2013, I'm sure as fuck ready now.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> PtP have been looking to make a big moment for awhile now. Harper/Rowan should replace the Los Matadores.


Matadores could work a decent match though.


And is that Orgrim in your avatar?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A-C-P said:


> The Tag Title EC Match
> 
> Battle for superior race white, black, or Hispanic :ha


Damn we need some Asians in there GODDAMMIT! :vince3


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> Waitaminutewaitaminutwaitaminute
> 
> 
> What if these stupid fucks make the tag teams tag in and out in the Elimination Chamber match?
> ...


Don't be surprised if they do, I've seen these motherfuckers make tag teams tag in and out of a steel cage LMAOOOOO


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Cena's promos (not matches) may be shorter in reality than the Authority's promos, but they dilate time for me.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cena is one of the greatest


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> I'm thinking the town has to at least have 30k people to support our new endeavour


Indeed, and eventually we'll be able to expand to the bigger pizza cities. You know like Chicago, NYC, etc. I have a good feeling about this lol.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> I wouldn't even have them in the match, especially if a face team wins because you're going to need someone to feud with, so why not Harper and Rowan after the chamber.


Very true but face's seem to hold these belts forever and i really want a big win for Harper/Rowan. They should have gotten one a long time ago.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> Who are the authority sending out to take this from him then?


Calling Big Show.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

People still think Cena is burying these guys? You all are pretty dumb


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What midcarder loses to Cena tonight?


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

B O R I N G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Lol Roman Reigns returns from what?


Return from another lost opportunity at the WWE title. 


He should have been on RAW tonight to help out Dean Ambrose.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The patriot act will only get you so far with people, Cena

Perhaps the Patriot Act should be invoked


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Man, what a Cena crowd.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i want to see his opponent, whoever it is, come out holding up one of those 'never give up' hand towels- with a huge brown stain on it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God will shut up you pandering asshole!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are my 3 words.

Shut up Cena.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is Cena ever going to give a passable promo again? Or are we doomed for the same pandering political speech week in week ouit...... wait.. that's the swerve. HE"S RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

As a foreigner, this disgusting display of patriotism makes me sick.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> REIGNS RETURNS AFTER 4 DAYS!!! So long, was wondering where the guy was.


the children were lonely.

cena pandering like a bitch. 'that's what I love about this, it actually gets me cheered'


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its going to be swagger


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Does Cena need to carry out the same pre-match promo every week :lmao

Just get on with the match...


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Enough Muricah Stuff Cena!


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

This patriotic bullshit is played out


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

More Cena patriotism. I feel like I'm gonna throw up.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Calling Big Show.


I was just sick a little bit in my mouth at the thought of that.


----------



## rauchand (Apr 22, 2014)

Rusev in the EC! Awesome. He should and better win.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I think I know why WWE won't bring back Kurt Angle. 


Because they are afraid it would conflict with John Cena's current long in the tooth gimmick. :cena3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena got the USA! chant over in the US! What a promo cutter!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What a tit.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"im here every night!"

yes, john, we're painfully aware


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Plants


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> How exactly?
> 
> Or did it say what all reigns fans say 'Doing this will get him over' instead of him actually getting good at what he does.


Doesn't look like it will happen now.

But in my opinion Reigns is already good enough to main event, but it's clear he won't actually get the championship until way after Brock comes back. So until then he'll have nothing of value to do (like filler feuds with the Big Show/Kane that won't help him get over.)

If not that then he can always stay in the title scene but not win the championship, which would make him a bit stale in the main event scene and lessen the effect of when he does win the championship. The U.S. title which at this point has been elevated gives him something to fight for and gives WWE the opportunity to put him in feuds with people they otherwise wouldn't have considered.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena is American. In case you guys didn't know.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

US title the most legit title. More legit than the WWE championship.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Evolution said:


> As a foreigner, this disgusting display of patriotism makes me sick.



As an American Citizen for my whole life it is making me sick :lol


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Cena gives a shot to an injured man. Tough guy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Any more 'murica and I might just vomit already.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kurt angle to return


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*GIVE ME BREEZE OR BALOR PLEASE! PROMOTE THE NXT PPV! IT'S BEST FOR BUSINESS!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus can someone take this title from this pandering propaganda pissant?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> What a tit.


An always erected one.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

implying he's the 'peoples champ'

GTFO


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey guys I thought no one likes Cena... Guys doesn't smark mean smart mark? Thinking that wouldn't make you guys so smart huh


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

You want some come get some !


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena is American. In case you guys didn't know.


:mj2


OWENS :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

OWENS


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Steen!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Keep Kissing Babies and Fat Chicks Cena,

Because...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where's Mark Henry?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuck yes!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Lol, so funny how subjective this all is. They'd probably both be in my top 3 of best performers right now.


May be not so much Dean but Bray is awful.I find him boring as fuck on the mic.I cant actually recall a decent match he has been in.The Ambrose feud a bit back was dreadful culminating with that awful ambulance match.He managed to make Taker look bad at mania. Hes slow,not very athletic and basically strangles the life out of any match he is in.I honestly dont understand the arse licking he recieves.especially on this forum


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Indeed, and eventually we'll be able to expand to the bigger pizza cities. You know like Chicago, NYC, etc. I have a good feeling about this lol.


whoa, that's crazy talk$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OWENSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

YOU WANT SOME, COME GET SOME! KEVIN OWENS!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'MON Heath, challenge him and take him down! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JESUS H FUCKING CHRIST!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KEVIN OWNESSSS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

[what the fuck

kevin owens!!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

NO GOD NO DON'T DO THIS TO HIM


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

MY HEAD ASPLODE


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh yessssssssss


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> As an American Citizen for my whole life it is making me sick :lol


Yeah, good luck dealing with that...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK? WHAT THE FUCK?!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Shit just got real... :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

>>>


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KILL OWENS KILL

PLEASE GOD KILL


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, KO!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KEVIN FUCKING OWENS!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow I didn't expect Owens.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

And the IWC explodes


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

An effective John Cena promo? Kevin Owens? Dude what the fuck is going on with Raw?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kevin Steen :cornette


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Owens!!


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

HOLY FUCK!!!


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

OMG, OMFG, OMFG KEVIN OWENS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

HOLY FUUUUUCK KEVIN OWENS!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Well you wanted Kevin Owens? There you have it


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Owens better not lose clean. NXT Champ vs US Champ :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao OMG Vince is burying everyone from NXT.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

For once, I agree with Cole. This is extremely interesting ...

Was praying for Samoa Joe tho.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Awwwww shucky ducky


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

OH FUCK!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!! OWENS!!!!!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

STEEEN


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

FORUM CRASH INCOMING. GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY ITS BROKEN IN HALF!!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Owens is awesome. I barely watch NXT, but this guy is great :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh my gosh !!!! Kevin Owens :O


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

HOLY SHIIIIIITTTTT!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* HOLY SHIT THEY WENT STRAIGHT TO KEVIN OWENS :dead2*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

The forum hasn't crashed. I'm disappointed; KO is worthy of a forum crash. :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So they have a chance of a lifetime to loose to John Cena?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Holy shit :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Holy fuck!! :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

KILL STEEN KILL!!!! 

KILL STEEN KILL!!!! 

KILL STEEN KILL!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Awwwww shucky ducky


Quack quack.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i want a kill Owens kill chant


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Heeeeeere we go!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

im sure it'll never happen, but would be cool if they brought in champs from some indy or japanese promotions for this open challenge


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

Evolution said:


> As a foreigner, this disgusting display of patriotism makes me sick.


Nationalism is stupid. That being said, you can get fucked, mate. Not because of any pro or anti country sentiment but because I am so fucking tired of how butthurt people get over every little teeny tiny thing nowadays. Everyday somebody somewhere is 'outraged' by some damn thing or another.

Grow some fucking skin and stop being such a girl.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fuckyeah :yes


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Owens, fucking nice. :mark:

But no Swagger for RAW, as expected. I knew it was good to be true. Kinda upset that he said his fans should tune in if he's not on gonna be on it. He's not even on Superstars. Damn, I was really excited for his return.

Well, I do like Kevin Owens, so this will be a nice match to watch no doubt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, I marked like hell :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Let's find out what this guy's made of on the "big stage".


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK???? MARKING OUT FOR KO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

He has an aura of confidence.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty awesome to see the NXT Championship and its current champion make their WWE TV debuts.

KILL OWENS KILL. >


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess he is going to beat all the NXT guys now?


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Holy. Shit.

If he wins... :mark: :mark: :mark:

(I have a feeling Zayn interferes to hype Unstoppable to all the casual viewers)


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Another Talent buried by cena?


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

... I didn't know who this guy was, and he just totally gave me the impression that I am legitimately not worth his time. xD


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCK HIM UP STEEN!!! FUCK HIM UP!!!

FUCK HIM UP STEEN!!! FUCK HIM UP!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

its like ambrose and wyatt did the fusion dance


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Whoa Owens on RAW?! I picked a bad time to skip Raw tonight.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Way too marky of crowd to have Kevin Owens debut in front of unfortunately.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fuck yes.. and then Cena has to fucking interrupt. Then Owens gives him sarcasm XD Ahhhh.. kick his ass Owens. And Owens is actually burying Cena's win XD FUCK YES!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Zayn to come out and cost Owens the match?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

NXT promos


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Steen is incredible on the mic.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

If Cena pins Owens fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cena just basically Cool Story Bro'd him :cena2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena, you're a waste of time. SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night Raw (5/18) Discussion: The Chamber Awaits*



finalnight said:


> Way too marky of crowd to have Kevin Owens debut in front of unfortunately.



He is supposed to be a big HEEL so this is actually a good crowd for Owens to accept the challenge


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh god, Cena's promo

:lmao

Sweet Jesus.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I havn't seen much of Kevin but he's doing pretty well out there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

John Cena is such a punk ass bitch. Jesus.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I legitimately hate John Cena.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

They even let him cut a promo against one of the best of all time..

Big things for this bloke!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Owens. Please kill him.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SHOULD HAVE WENT TO THIS FUCKING SHOW.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wooooooo... Owens eating him up there.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HOLY FUCK. I MARKED :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Steen telling Cena to shut the fuck up! 

I like it!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit. Shots fired! Shots fired!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

OWNED BITCH :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Owens letting Cena know


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well said, Owens. F that douche.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

just let Owens beat Cena

or let Owens be DQd and destroy Cena


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kevin is outstanding


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I actually want Cena dead.The creepy arse licking horrible bastard he is


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is great


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Jesus can someone take this title from this pandering propaganda pissant?


He's a pedantic, pontificating, pretentious bastard.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Cena trying to shit all over Owens. This fucking guy fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:buried :cena2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

omg I hope Owens' little boy is in the crowd! :x so sweet his daddy vs his idol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Owens is ready for the main roster.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Owens :mark:


gamegenie said:


> Return from another lost opportunity at the WWE title.
> 
> 
> He should have been on RAW tonight to help out Dean Ambrose.


That would make sense but then again WWE booking usually doesn't make sense.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Killed... Cena... Killed...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

There is nothing remotely likeable about John Cena.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Owens will get cheered over cena by the end of this match.


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Kill Steen Kill! :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit, KO is here.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

KILL HIM OWENS; KILL HIM!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Owen getting boos.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What is this?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

John wanted to laugh hard when Kevin said that. (I have the NXT championship)


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you Owens lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCKING YES!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Owens is destroying cena :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

OWENS IS FUCKIN' AWESOME! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:mark: YESSSS!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pop-up powerbomb BAYBAY!

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:buried Cena and the US title


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Owens floored Cena like a rag doll.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Owens the real mvp :kd


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Nicely Done!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:cena :berried :ha


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

That's how you make an impact.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

KILL OWENS KILLS :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Let me guess Owens vs Cena at the Elimination Chamber


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

FUCK YEAH! MARKED!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Better watch, Owens. Cena has never won the NXT belt


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

YES! YES!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this makes that Owens do the Cena you can see me at the NXT house show make even more sense


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Stepping on the title. 

That was great, and he didn't have to get pinned.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Hell that was even better than a match. You can tell this is HHH and not Vince.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Look at good ole John. Doing business again. Time for you guys to shaddup.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cena just gave Owens a huge rub, you all need to stop hating on him


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

OOOOOOOOHH :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FUCK YES! YES YES YES! Owens bossing that ring. ANd that might just be shots fired on WWE from NXT... "that little title... pffft, I have this one. It's more important!".


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

For people saying cena sucks on the mic......bullshit. Regardless of the corny material he is very good. Much better than Owens was there


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DUDEEEES.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Holy shit. That was incredible.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

START THE MATCH!!! START THE FUCKING MATCH!!!! START IT NOW!!!!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Omg Dis Cena bury him guys? Kabraxal help me out heir be buried right? Godway lets me know? Ambroselover you there?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goddamn that was a sick fucking segment!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

That was beautiful.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right that was fucking awesome.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Fuck yeah. Kill him. 

Next on the Cena burial list, mr Kevin Owens.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

BURIER FINALLY BURIED


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

HOLY MOTHERFUCKING SHIT KEVIN FUCKING OWENS JUST LEFT CENA LAYING IN THE RING BEST RAW EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Very Lesnarish...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome :lmao


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am erect.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Owens held his own, talked very well and stomped on a god damn title. Strong debut


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Owens is such a piece of shit... and I love it! :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow KO buried the U.S. title.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

What a fucking debut, jesus christ kada kada


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Let me guess Owens vs Cena at the Elimination Chamber


lol no. I can see Owens taking the title from Cena in a few months time at one of the big PPVs.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I think I just creamed my jeans.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Owens fucked Cena up.. Feels good to say those words :durant3


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love how every NXT 5 guy has gotten something memorable as their debut. That's how you make stars.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank God that wasn't a match. Steen is safe for now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where was Referee Mike Keoyta to shout to John Cena after the power bomb. "John, Do you QUIT?" ??


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens immediately now the strongest booked heel on the main roster :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Would bang Owens. Really fucking disappointed we had no legit match. Such, such, such a fucking waste, though. I would have preferred another midcarder or better yet Owens wrestle him and DQ himself by hitting Cena with the NXT title or something.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*BEST SEGMENT OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :fuckyeah


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

that was awesome


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't know much of Owens, but that was really good. If that's a regular thing for him, I get the hype.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like HHH gets to book the NXT call up segments
that is how you book NXT talent


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

I didn't think anything would top Sami Zayn answering Cena's open challenge for me.

Then THAT happened.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

bama4

Looks like Owens/Cena is gonna be the next big US title feud.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Should I be watching NXT? These open challenges + debuting stars have given me the impression that it has better movesets/matches than the main roster, albeit without storylines/feuds or characters. (So actually, I guess it's not that different from Raw itself).


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I can't wait until Owens gets the official call up :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That was the best segment in the last two months. Awesome!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHITHOLY SHIT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> :cena :berried :ha


It's what we all wanted :drose


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Guess we know who Cena is burying at Wrestlemania 32


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I turn on Raw and see Owens and Cena face to face then Owens hits a glorious cheap shot and power bomb. holy shit


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kevin Owen kind of reminds me of Bill DeMott.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Kevin Owens stood face to face against the face of WWE and stood his ground.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp, Owens's being the ultimate cocktease and no Swagger for RAW (lying mofo) so all my excitement is dead and gone.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

<checks thread to see everyone marking out>


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So NXT title > US title?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

It's as if Vince and HHH went half and half on that segment

Vince shoves another USA USA USA Cena promo down our throats...

And HHH finishes it off with, well... what we just saw.

Great debut.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Cena just gave Owens a huge rub, you all need to stop hating on him


And start again when Cena buries him when they do have a match?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

the_final_task82 said:


> Should I be watching NXT? These open challenges + debuting stars have given me the impression that it has better movesets/matches than the main roster, albeit without storylines/feuds or characters. (So actually, I guess it's not that different from Raw itself).


Yes.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Kevin Owens is RAW


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So no match in the John Cena Invitational? Cena's super recovery powers from an Owens beatdown not working tonight?

Dammit give them more commercials :vince5


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

This makes no fucking sense! Cena calls somebody to wrestle him then Owens comes out only to say No? Why not fucking staying in the back if you were just going to say No?Confusing shit.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That chamber match looks pretty shit to be honest


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I can't fucking wait till Takeover. Too bad Itami is injured.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

SandyRavage said:


> For people saying cena sucks on the mic......bullshit. Regardless of the corny material he is very good. Much better than Owens was there


Segment was beautiful, never followed Owens, didn't care for his match against Zayn where he took the belt. If his voice was tougher tho, he would have matched Cena. He sounded timid.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KILL OWENS KILL
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for the bastard love child of Brett Michaels and Axel Rose


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

R Truth!?!?!?


WHY THE FUCK.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> This makes no fucking sense! Cena calls somebody to wrestle him then Owens comes out only to say No? Why not fucking staying in the back if you were just going to say No?Confusing shit.


To make himself known


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That's a great main roster debut for a guy tbh.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ugh Ziggler. Most faces are just awful


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Holy shit. Glad Owens shut down Cena's remark about being a veteran so aptly. Owens has the potential to be a lighter Lesnar.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

RAW has been quite bearable those past weeks. Vince must be starving in a basement.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The funny thing is the biggest impacts the last month on WWE TV have been Neville, Zayn and Owens.

The future is bright and shown these NXT guys if booked correctly will be huge stars.

Now just call up Balor.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MANIC_ said:


> It's as if Vince and HHH went half and half on that segment
> 
> Vince shoves another USA USA USA Cena promo down our throats...
> 
> ...


I somehow imagine them actually negotiating that...okay you get the first half, I get the second half


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at those crowsfeet on Ziggler. Shoulda worn the eyeliner tonight :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> This makes no fucking sense! Cena calls somebody to wrestle him then Owens comes out only to say No? Why not fucking staying in the back if you were just going to say No?Confusing shit.


Because Kevin Owens is a dick. And he already has a match on Wed. And now Cena will be angry and give him a shot anyway.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not familiar w/ Owens at all, but that dude is mad ready to be called up to the main roster.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Guess we know who Cena is burying at Wrestlemania 32


Yeah , this guy


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> KILL OWENS KILL
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF is Ziggler suppose to be? He's like Billy Gunn, Mr.Perfect, a gay biker, and Richard Simmons son all into one.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

love how hhh is protecting balor by not having him called up yet


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great debut. Just hope Owens is booked like that when he is on the main roster. My confidence on that isn't as high as I wish it was..


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> The funny thing is the biggest impacts the last month on WWE TV have been Neville, Zayn and Owens.
> 
> The future is bright and shown these NXT guys if booked correctly will be huge stars.
> 
> Now just call up Balor.


I think they want NXT to get bigger, so I doubt they call up all the good ones so close to each other


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

the_final_task82 said:


> Should I be watching NXT? These open challenges + debuting stars have given me the impression that it has better movesets/matches than the main roster, albeit without storylines/feuds or characters. (So actually, I guess it's not that different from Raw itself).


Yes if you're on the network you shoukd at least try it! and they have feuds and stories each week. Most of the time the shows are better. It's all that simple.

Is that what the majority who doesn't watch NXT thinks? There's no stories and feuds?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> KILL OWENS KILL
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Brings tears to my eyes :mj2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Funny you guys are not attacking the announcers, for not pointed out he's from Canada and that why he don't care about the USA belt


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Decent ppv, good raw. Wtf is going on


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600483511833767936
:trips9:trips8:trips5


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh hi 1-2-3


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

yeah, hi, 1-2-3


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Yup :cole you're on the air.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Yeah hi, 1-2-3"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HHH seems to be sending more and more shots across the WWE bow with his NXT guys... they are just punking the main roster right now.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

yeh hi 123 lol


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Because Kevin Owens is a dick. And he already has a match on Wed. And now Cena will be angry and give him a shot anyway.


Made Steen look like a pussy. Can't wrestle a guy who just went through a I Quit match the night before? I guess Cena doesn't feel pain though so..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolcommentarybotch

See you at the next BotchaMania, Maggle. :cole


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Yeah Hi 1, 2, 3"

The most coherent Cole will sound all night.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Michael Cole the idiot, lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> This makes no fucking sense! Cena calls somebody to wrestle him then Owens comes out only to say No? Why not fucking staying in the back if you were just going to say No?Confusing shit.


Owns is a HEEL who pulled a total dick move on Cena makes sense to me..... :draper2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What happended there :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Michael Cole :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stardust :mj2 

Cody deserves more :mj2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I think they want NXT to get bigger, so I doubt they call up all the good ones so close to each other


Yeah, I see them cutting bait on Adam Rose and Bo Dallas soon. Then I see them bringing up Finn and Hideo next.

Lol at JBL and Booker burying Cole.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, hi, 1, 2, 3. LOL


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

ok I have calmed down, now it's time to break this down. Kevin Owens the NXT WORLD CHAMP just debuted on Raw and within 5 minutes he established himself not only as a "main guy" but possibly as the NEXT MAIN GUY. dudes he powerbombed John fucking Cena he left him laying then HE STEPPED ON THE US TITLE HE IS THE FUCKING MAN

KILL OWENS KILL


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Yeah , this guy


:mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cole :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, Maggle..


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

WAKE UP MAGGLE!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

animus said:


> I'm not familiar w/ Owens at all, but that dude is mad ready to be called up to the main roster.


Balor, Zayn, Owens, Breeze, Itami, Sasha, Charlotte, and Bayley have all been ready for a while now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I think they want NXT to get bigger, so I doubt they call up all the good ones so close to each other



Owens won't be called up for a least a year. But Zayn is ready after the NXT PPV and Balor has it in his contract he won't be in NXT for too long.

They also have a ton of guys that need to be called up to NXT TV.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> Funny you guys are not attacking the announcers, for not pointed out he's from Canada and that why he don't care about the USA belt


doesnt seem essential to the character, tbh

he doesnt care because he thinks he's above it, he's a prick heel, and good at it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Left Smarkbuster will tear this match apart :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

123 check, lol cole


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MOUNT RUSHMORE BAYBAY :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600484313726062593


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was so pleased with Owen segment. Cena sold the powerbomb like he'd been shot. They also laid the foundation for a future Owens/Cena feud. Maybe Owens is the one to take the title off of him! That would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty cool of Stardust to bust out a Side Effect / sitdown side slam. bama

Hopefully Goldust comes back from his injury soon so they can have a proper ending to their feud and Cody can come back.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cody squashed


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn full on JobberDust now :wow


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, looks like Cole fucked up there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Made Steen look like a pussy. Can't wrestle a guy who just went through a I Quit match the night before? I guess Cena doesn't feel pain though so..


More an asshole than a pussy, plus he learned a lesson from Zayn's match. Beat up the champ, make a name for yourself. Fight the champ but lose, you're forgotten next week.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

MY HEART CAN'T STOP RACING. KEVIN FUCKING OWENS. 

Good lord was that badass.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wake-up Maggle!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice pop up power bomb.

Just have him drop the belt to him anyways. Then have him toss it in an incinerator or something


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lolcody


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Michael Cole on the phone with 1-2-3 Kid?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Another L for Cody :mj2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What is going on tonight.. it's been surprisingly tight and logical with an actual great surprise.... did HHH finally realise his shovel is so special it can take down the boss?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Moment of the night!!!! *_ :mark:


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens won't be called up for a least a year. But Zayn is ready after the NXT PPV and Balor has it in his contract he won't be in NXT for too long.
> 
> They also have a ton of guys that need to be called up to NXT TV.


I think Owens will keep the title till he gets attacked by Samoa Joe via the ol headbutt .


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

What was that? :lmao


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler is awkward.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I was so pleased with Owen segment. Cena sold the powerbomb like he'd been shot. They also laid the foundation for a future Owens/Cena feud. Maybe Owens is the one to take the title off of him! That would be the icing on the cake.


CENA GOT SHOT???


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God that headset murdered Cole's hair.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"About time" Ziggler...you've had the IC title multiple times in the past 6 months. :mj4


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> This makes no fucking sense! Cena calls somebody to wrestle him then Owens comes out only to say No? Why not fucking staying in the back if you were just going to say No?Confusing shit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:wow


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lana!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Lana? Wha... huh? Um... well not minding her on my screen again.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

He look now we know who's Rusev next feud


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Decent ppv, good raw. Wtf is going on


U know ... 

Booking is great, segments are great, but there have been 0 good wrestling matches besides Bray/Ambrose which was average. 

They could have done something with Ziggler/Stardust or the new day rematch.

Just saying, i want to see some wrestling, they just hastingly putting together the NXt event and EC. 

*Well at least it's entertaining! *


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

WTF


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

oh noooooooooooo

Lana paired with this guy, she's demoted worse than rusev


what does she care about ziggler?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Poor Cody, deserves so much better than this BS


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ric Flair level blading incoming.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Ziggler getting buried by Rusev confirmed!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nononononononononononono

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lana want the z


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Ziggler vs Rusev Now?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ziggler's got it all


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So does Lana love America now or does Ziggler hate America now?


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

That Stardust gimmick just has never worked IMO.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lana wants Ziggler dawg. 


:curry2


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Yes if you're on the network you shoukd at least try it! and they have feuds and stories each week. Most of the time the shows are better. It's all that simple.
> 
> Is that what the majority who doesn't watch NXT thinks? There's no stories and feuds?


To be honest, I don't particularly know what NXT is. I didn't watch wrestling from mid/late 2000 until mid/late 2011, and all I really heard about NXT after returning was they were like a developmental/training territory kind of show similar to UFC's Ultimate Fighter, and also there was something about a group of low-carders called Nexus at some point. So I probably don't speak for the majority. How much do I have wrong?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Lana with Ziggler?  LOL . better than cena i guess at least LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

What an awful elimination chamber. 

You can tell fucking sheamus is going to win it now, and that's an insult.

They had a chance to make Neville with that, having him win the ic title int he first ever ic elimnation chamber, but no, big guy is better to vince.



And dammit ziggler, snogging lana makes me like you less.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lana/Dolph could be interesting....they're moving kind of fast though lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler is so fucking lucky.. Holy fuck.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

That kiss was so awkward, lol.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't pitch a tent on live TV, Ziggler :HA


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow what a way to make Lana look like a thirsty ho.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is a whole new level of 'no thank you'.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Erection is over 9000!!!!!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This thing makes so much sense...


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

What the fuck lmao


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Is she trying to bait Rusev?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ziggy you lucky dog :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well this isn't awkward at all.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tell us how Sheamus ass taste Lana :maury


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rusev mad. RUSEV ANGRY!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

now lets stand around awkwardly for ten minutes


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Lanas lips :x:x:x:x:x


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is so cheesy.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

OmegaWolf666 said:


> That Stardust gimmick just has never worked IMO.


It was alright as part of a heel tag team


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I hate Ziggler now. 


Lucky cunt


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rusev gonna murder Ziggler!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So does Lana love America now or does Ziggler hate America now?


Adolf Ziggler heel turn in the future? :lana


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler you've officially lost the right to bitch about your booking on twitter.

You got to kiss Summer Rae and now LANA..............TWICE!

I don't wanna hear it, you glorious bastard.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Inside job. Lana is either making Rusev jealous, or just getting inside Ziggler's head before the IC match.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

what the hell?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Made Steen look like a pussy. Can't wrestle a guy who just went through a I Quit match the night before? I guess Cena doesn't feel pain though so..


It's not that he can't, he specifically said he didn't want to. "I'm a prize fighter, but I already have a prize, the NXT championship". The entire point was to make a statement, which is why he did that, attacked Cena then stomped on the US title. Surely you can't be so dumb that the entirety of the segment went over your helmet.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

All the virgins in the crowd yessing and cheering this crap fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES ZIGGLER ABOUT TO GET THEM DRAWS!!!!!!!!!!

Ziggler about to fuck the accent out this chick.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

What the actual fuck is going on right now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

WTF is going on??


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So, uh, how did both characters get to this point? 

I feel like there is a piece of the story missing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Somebody's gonna die" :booklel


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope Rusev kills Ziggler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So that awkward mess was because George Zimmerman missed his cue.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Somebody's gonna die. 

:lmao


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The crowd is retarded. ONE MORE TIME LIKE REALLY


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Dolph got his ass kicked like he was a geek who just made out with the jocks girl.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

At least they are attemptin to build Rusev back up


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:booklel: "I think somebody's gonna die..."

Jesus Christ, Book. :mj5


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So Russev is the jealous ex now? Seriously?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Uh oh. Ziggler squash program in-coming?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rusev is that abusive boyfriend who kicked his girl out but will beat anyone's ass who tries to get with her.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd get Lana pregnant


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Get up Ziggler!!!


Damn dude too weak.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SovereignVA said:


> Ziggler you've officially lost the right to bitch about your booking on twitter.
> 
> You got to kiss Summer Rae and now LANA..............TWICE!
> 
> I don't wanna hear it, you glorious bastard.


Didn't he also have AJ for a while?


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

WTF is this am i missing something? Why is he kissing dolph Ziggler hahah.. i mean its kind of hot but still.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

If this was the attitude era, Rusev would hit Lana


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking Ziggler. He should have gotten a chair.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Did Rusev say taco shell?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Woah !!! Lana with the slap


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

UH OH!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

KITTY GOT CLAWS!!!!! :mark:


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Russev was having a shit in the back


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Booker T - "Somebody's gonna die!"  

Love Ziggler after that just being like okay so where is he coming from...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

One more time!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ziggler gonna be taking Lana backwards (hint Lana backwards is anal) :curry2


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh Ziggler...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Typical women using a poor loser to get her man jealous


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL RUSEV FED TO ZIGGLER WTF?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dang, sick zig-zag recovery by Dolph there.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I tuned into RAW to get Swagger and I get a shitty Lana face turn and a forced relationship with Ziggler? :deandre


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

One man's trash is another man's treasure.. Classic Booker T,lol.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh boy ziggles, Rusev gonna Chris Benoit you


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow i hope Rusev beats the fuck out of her


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

God damn, Ziggler keeps getting the ladies on this show.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't understand this pairing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice rope exit botch.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I would have rather had Lana with Rollins or someone


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana and Rusev gonna go back home after the show an have that hate fuck.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Godspeed Rusev. See you in the impact zone soon.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rusev steadily becoming an afterthought. In EC he will be dumped out first.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rusev officially demoted LMBO


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ah damn, i knew raw wouldn't be able to keep it up. was going great till owens tried to cut a promo. now we got this ziggler/lana story that looks like it was booked by a 12 year old.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Didn't he also have AJ for a while?


On second thought, he should just close his account.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That was horrible. No words. 100% Vince segment.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rusev, just quit WWE now and go to Lucha Underground. Do yourself a favor.
:berried


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rusev is beyond repair now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rusev rapidly losing that alpha status by getting pissy over his ex-hoe, getting slapped by her _and_ getting punked by Zigglypuff.

Anybody wanna wager how long it is until he's a goofy dancing bastard?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Rusev, how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That's foreplay in Bulgaria!  Lana is such the wanton temptres snow!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

So much kissing going on lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Ziggler's got it all


Another Billy Gunn parallel?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

FUCK, OWENS MADE HIS DEBUT?

FUCK!!!!!!
FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKK.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Remind you of Jarrett and Debra, anybody? anyway aye, don't know what to feel about this.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Little does Ziggler know, that was the Kiss of Death...and he got a DOUBLE dose


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh wait nvm I thought he'd look stupid again.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Adam Rose and Rosa randomly making out backstage? :HA :maury


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know what scares The Devil's Favorite Demon?


Rosa's face.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

kane: everyone hookin up but me

RAW all kissing all the time


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

If this was the attitude era Rusev would of dropped Lana. I just saw an episode of Raw where Xpac spit then kicked Tori in the face. I was like WTF!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Carpets don't sparkle you dumbass.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

part of me wanted to see rusev assault lana


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nikki Bella said:


> If this was the attitude era, Rusev would hit Lana


and ZIggler would have tongued that. 


Damn backstage kissing going on too. 



This is the most action RAW we've had in years. Since AJ Lee humping Kane and kissing him. 


Damn Kane probably thought about AJ Lee as he saw Adam Rose getting his mack on.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Kane was thinking; "You know Rosa's a dude, right?"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Lana looked totally grossed out kissing Ziggler.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why Ziggler of all people, he's a glorified mid carder for life. Fuck me.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

@WWECreative_ish: If @lanaWWE & @HeelZiggler had kids, would they be born with bleached blonde hair? #RAWTonight


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Swerve incoming at EC? Lana getting Rusev that IC Title?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

At first I thought she was just using Ziggler to bait Rusev and make him jealous... now I don't really understand what was going on?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why Swagger lying to his fans, though? :mj2

Jack teasing us telling us to watch and my man's ain't there...

Makes me wonder if WWE makes a habit out of randomly pulling wrestlers from the card the day of.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> One man's trash is another man's treasure.. Classic Booker T,lol.


:lmao


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

The Rusev burial is complete.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lana and Rusev bought a house together recently but now it looks like Ziggler is moving in, in more ways than one. 

:vince2


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600487005903003648


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

A-C-P said:


> Ziggler gonna be taking Lana backwards (hint Lana backwards is anal) :curry2


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

bambamgordy said:


> Wow i hope Rusev beats the fuck out of her


Bs attitude like that should get you fucking banned from this place


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> and ZIggler would have tongued that.
> 
> 
> Damn backstage kissing going on too.
> ...


:maury:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

all in all... said:


> kane: everyone hookin up but me
> 
> RAW all kissing all the time


Like Kane cares. His woman is busy back home make him shitloads of money with their insurance company.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TJQ said:


> Carpets don't sparkle you dumbass.


They do when you put glitter on them :booklel


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> If this was the attitude era Rusev would of dropped Lana. I just saw an episode of Raw where Xpac spit then kicked Tori in the face. I was like WTF!


But this is like the Attitude Era, 

and Rusev is Marc Mero. Lana is Sable. 

and Marc Mero was a real man, he never laid a fist on Sable. So there you go.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> At first I thought she was just using Ziggler to bait Rusev and make him jealous... now I don't really understand what was going on?



Yeah, that's what I was "hoping" (as in : "it's still retarded but not that much") when I saw him coming back. They outdid themselves here. Absolutely cringeworthy.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nikki Bella said:


> Why Ziggler of all people, he's a glorified mid carder for life. Fuck me.


It's ironic because I think he used to be with Nikki Bella too :lmao


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

This is pandering to the extreme.. Lana is getting huge pops in her current role as a manager so you completely change everything at the expense of the original guy she was meant to get over? That seemed super forced and I really hope lana doesn't reveal she is actually American or some stupid shit. Only way i would like this is if it was a huge swerve and they fucking destroy ziggler together or something.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


> One man's trash is another man's treasure.. Classic Booker T,lol.


Best part was Cole immediately apologizing.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

If Rusev doesn't win the IC championship then it's pretty much done for him, and I will be really disappointed cause the guy is gold.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the_final_task82 said:


> To be honest, I don't particularly know what NXT is. I didn't watch wrestling from mid/late 2000 until mid/late 2011, and all I really heard about NXT after returning was they were like a developmental/training territory kind of show similar to UFC's Ultimate Fighter, and also there was something about a group of low-carders called Nexus at some point. So I probably don't speak for the majority. How much do I have wrong?


NXT is basically ROH all stars


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New Kane smiley


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Rusev rapidly losing that alpha status by getting pissy over his ex-hoe, getting slapped by her _and_ getting punked by Zigglypuff.
> 
> Anybody wanna wager how long it is until he's a goofy dancing bastard?


The Rusev project is over, lets move onto Owens now. :mark:


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

i hate adam rose......rosa is amazing


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Ziggler gonna be taking Lana backwards (hint Lana backwards is anal) :curry2


:creepyshaq


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Has Rosa gotten more screentime time this year than Swagger?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Best part was Cole immediately apologizing.


Announcers are getting a bit shoot feisty with each other tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Call him *OLPH ZIGGLER* tonight because Lana will be taking his *D*.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pretty sick Takeover commercial.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

I liked that segment. Setting up a new feud with an actual story which is rare in the midcard nowadays.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Zack Ryder appearance:lmao

The night gets even better.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> It's ironic because I think he used to be with Nikki Bella too :lmao


Hahaha yeah, Nikki's been around a lot. :HHH2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Ziggler is one lucky man. *_


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Gutted I won't be able to watch nXt on Wednesday night


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lana probably knows Ziggler's history hooking up with pornstars. She honestly looked like she was going to puke.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fandango and Ryder team :heston


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryder on RAW and not Swagger?

:fuckthis

Goddammit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fandango & Zack Ryder. Literally you couldn't put together a more jobberific tag team.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Double jobber entrance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ryder getting some TV time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Fandango gimmick has somehow lasted over 2 years so far


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

:lmao :lmao, so Lana's gimmick now is that of a whore who's willing to fuck with a strange just to piss off her ex :lmao very creative .


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> YES ZIGGLER ABOUT TO GET THEM DRAWS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ziggler about to fuck the accent out this chick.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMAO at Harper and Rowan reuniting. Just bring back the Wyatt family if you're going to have them all flounder around directionless and doing nothing.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

#JOBSQUAD


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

As soon as the camera panned over to Ryder and Fandango I knew I'd have less time than a Divas match to pee.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Now that's team Jobber if ever I seen it!

Also why aren't the Wyatt's in the EC tag match but bloody los matadors are?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Poor Fandango.

Must've been a wrap when he found out he was teaming with Ryder tonight.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol what is this jobber team?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> New Kane smiley


Trying to work out if he should interfere or not


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait a minute, is that Zack Ryder?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Can someone make a GIF of Owens doing the "You can't see me"?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Random Zack Ryder?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't like Lana having a romantic interest. I prefer her being a completely business-like character.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I WONDER WHO'S GOING TO WIN THIS IS SO UNPREDICTABLE LOL
I swear that zack ryder guy has quite the momentum !


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Call him *OLPH IGGLER* tonight because Lana will be taking his *D*.


And start calling Lana, Ana because Rusev is taking the L with him against whomever he faces.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Zach Ryder going to eat dat pin


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Badbadrobot said:


> Bs attitude like that should get you fucking banned from this place


LOL wow, you know the show is a work right? or did you think I meant beat her in real life?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Random Zack Ryder appears!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Ziggler is one lucky man. *_


He be like


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Ziggler is one lucky man. *_


Rusev is the real lucky man, technically.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

So, there's not going to be a diva's title match tonight? The show is just about over.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ahhh.. Ryder. I still want at least a good midcard title push. He still has something....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

finalnight said:


> As soon as the camera panned over to Ryder and Fandango I knew I'd have less time than a Divas match to pee.


Given the Rollins celebration still to come, you better be quick when you piss because the Divas match will not last as long


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nikki Bella said:


> Hahaha yeah, Nikki's been around a lot. :HHH2


She definitely downgraded with Cena. Guy ages like a plant. She can do so much better.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I don't like Lana having a romantic interest. I prefer her being a completely business-like character.


Lazy writing and completely out of character.

Would have been better to write her off for a while and go back to the drawing board instead of doing the most boring thing they could think of.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Give me more Rosa dammit!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

bambamgordy said:


> LOL wow, you know the show is a work right? or did you think I meant beat her in real life?


Lol don't worry. I know exactly what type of 'beat her' you meant and I felt he should have beat her up as well. 

Put her in the accolade or something. 

:vince2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

We come on here week after week moaning how boring and predictable the wwe is.We have just had 2 segments were nobody had a clue what was happening now people are moaning that Ziggler got his mits on Lana
Decent unpredictable and enjoyable booking for a change as far as i am concerned


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryder was murdered with that Truck Stop.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Poor Ryder


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*And Rusev deserved to get slapped.*_








_*The Wyatt Brothers won this squash match like it was nothing.*_


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Crowd went to sleep on that match. Was an obvious burial filler.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Poor Ryder :mj2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Ahhh.. Ryder. I still want at least a good midcard title push. He still has something....


Dammit Jim he's dead.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Rusev is the real lucky man, technically.


Hahaha Rusev looks like a really sweet guy with that smile. :lmao


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Please don't do another Bella/Steph feud.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

the_final_task82 said:


> To be honest, I don't particularly know what NXT is. I didn't watch wrestling from mid/late 2000 until mid/late 2011, and all I really heard about NXT after returning was they were like a developmental/training territory kind of show similar to UFC's Ultimate Fighter, and also there was something about a group of low-carders called Nexus at some point. So I probably don't speak for the majority. How much do I have wrong?


I haven't been on the network for a long time to be honest, but the long and the short of it.. Imagine Raw, Not 3 hours, with better announcers, nearly no commercial breaks, better longer matches, some better characters some.. Not much.. I know there is better ones you can ask than me take a read up in the NXT forum! You'll find more up to date answers there than I can give off hand.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So Nikki is going to have a match tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Eh... can we stop burying Fandango and Ryder?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So do Stephanie and Nikki not like each other...or what....

oh fuck it, I don't care.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Aren't Nikki and Steph supposed to be BFFs


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (5/18) Discussion: The Chamber Awaits*



Headliner said:


> YES ZIGGLER ABOUT TO GET THEM DRAWS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ziggler about to fuck the accent out this chick.


So I guess you didn't hear Lana's accent coming and going with every other word earlier.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Counseling? Dr. Shelby hype!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So now Steph & The Bellas hate each other again. Because.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol I hate that stupid camera shot of the crowd and titantron


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (5/18) Discussion: The Chamber Awaits*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Lazy writing and completely out of character.
> 
> Would have been better to write her off for a while and go back to the drawing board instead of doing the most boring thing they could think of.


Well, women in WWE aren't exactly what you would call well written characters. Hell, goes for the dudes as well.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Fuck off Stephanie.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Ryder. :'(

At least Harper and Rowan's new superkick / full nelson slam combo beats that discus lariat / running splash combo they used to do.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

No Swagger. :mj2

You gotta be fucking kidding me. I'm so fucking disappointed. Had he not tweeted about it I would have been fine but goddammit I got so excited for nothing.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dr. Shelby returning???


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

please dont have naomi win ffs


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The amount of continuity fuckery between those 3 women is astounding.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Another Bella vs Steph feud? :ugh2


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Does this mean Stephanie and Nikki aren't besties anymore?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, at least there will be no "COME ON, NIKKI!" tonight.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Title change incoming :agree:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They starting a build to a SummerSlam rematch between Stephanie and Brie?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NateC said:


> What did he say?


"Bray hasn't seen a gym in forever...."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They gotta put this Steph/Brie/Bryan thing to rest now. It's no point in this.

#TeamRatchet is about to win the Divas title:mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why continue the Authority vs Daniel Bryan storyline, when you know damn well at no point will Daniel Bryan get retribution for it?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We don't need the Bryan injury played into a Brie Bella story


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey Steph, heels are not just supposed to be annoying, they are actually supposed to have a point.

you cant just say annoying shit to anyone you run into and have that be your caricature.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Naiomi to win the title!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

heel_turn said:


> She definitely downgraded with Cena. Guy ages like a plant. She can do so much better.


Yeah but I'm sure she'd have someone who never gives up in bed then some asshole who probably goes flying as soon as he cums.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> lol I hate that stupid camera shot of the crowd and titantron


It's hilarious when it shows some people on their phones. :ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> The amount of continuity fuckery between those 3 women is astounding.


:lmao This! Well said!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Eh... can we stop burying Fandango and Ryder?


Well to be fair if you're going to showcase Harper & Rowan as a team and 6 teams are in the chamber, those two are as good as anyone for them to kill.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

KingLobos said:


> lol I hate that stupid camera shot of the crowd and titantron


You? Lol I wanna punch my TV every time I see that stupid shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Naomi finally gonna win the divas title.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't actually mind the Bella Twins, but they're awful as faces! 

Nikki was excelling as a heel. Her character and move set was far more suited to being a heel.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Lazy writing and completely out of character.
> 
> Would have been better to write her off for a while and go back to the drawing board instead of doing the most boring thing they could think of.


What?

Why are you shitting on the best wow moment of the night? 

No wonder you're a Swagger fan.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> lol I hate that stupid camera shot of the crowd and titantron


:cornette's best friend at work


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Please keep Steph and The Bellas Far Apart


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow do they think we suffer Alzheimer or something , Nikki and Steph were best friends just 6 months ago .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good to see Brie is still able to walk after last night. I'm referring to Naomi dropping her on her head, by the way!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

finalnight said:


> They starting a build to a SummerSlam rematch between Stephanie and Brie?


Kill me now... just... no... don't do this to me.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Over/under on Botchomis botches tonight?


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

God every time stephanie is on the show i cringe.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> They gotta put this Steph/Brie/Bryan thing to rest now. It's no point in this.
> 
> #TeamRatchet is about to win the Divas title:mark:


Forget Seth's celebration, I want the Naomi ghetto party after winning the title.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No Swagger. :mj2
> 
> You gotta be fucking kidding me. I'm so fucking disappointed. Had he not tweeted about it I would have been fine but goddammit I got so excited for nothing.


Why do you finger your asshole so hard for him?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

hazuki said:


> That kiss was so awkward, lol.


Duh, she fucks rusev for real.

You want your woman kissing another man even if it is for your job?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Rusev is the real lucky man, technically.


_*Both man are real lucky to have been kissed by :lana .*_


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (5/18) Discussion: The Chamber Awaits*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> What an awful elimination chamber.
> 
> You can tell fucking sheamus is going to win it now, and that's an insult.
> 
> They had a chance to make Neville with that, having him win the ic title int he first ever ic elimnation chamber, but no, big guy is better to vince.


Shameus is the only wrestler involved with the physical presence, variety in wrestling, and title match history deserving of the belt. He's the biggest star in there, so I think he deserves the belt. 
Doesn't matter, winner has been picked ... 


Spoiler



it's been reported Shameus is going to walk out the IC champ.



The IC title match should be great, definitely better than the last two years of EC matches. At least over 80 percent of the individuals have experience with this kind of match already, and they all had main event experience by working up the ranks. This is a great combination of star power and wrestling ability for the level they are fighting for (IC BELT).


I'm worried about the tag team belt though ...
I would like to have seen Wyatts instead of the Ascension but it almost doesn't matter.

after what I just saw, I realized this tag team EC match is going to be a mess, and although I'm sure it'll appreciate it, most people won't.

Los Matadors have talent, but I believe they are purposely lazy because they are not given a chance to be on top. They are jobbers. PTP do promos, they don't wrestle, Titus hasn't improve much, and Darren is most likely rusty. 

Lucha dragons are great, But they botched like crazy their last two NXT special event matches. People can't keep up with them. 

Not too mention this match has never been done before, and the only person with EC experience is Kofi (with 2 EC appearances). None of the competitors have enough time on the main stage to handle this match. 

At least the IC title has EC vets like Truth (who initially i was against being in this match, but i see he has the experience) and Shameus and Ziggler and Barret. Plus they all have experience main eventing ppvs. They are more seasoned.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> They gotta put this Steph/Brie/Bryan thing to rest now. It's no point in this.
> 
> #TeamRatchet is about to win the Divas title:mark:


You forgot the Brie / Steph fued made Steph look good. Didn't Steph say it was the best match she had in her career to Chris Jericho?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Fearless Nikki looked kind of scared.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we give Ryder the boot already? Send him off so he can find success elsewhere.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

xNECROx said:


> Crowd went to sleep on that match. Was an obvious burial filler.


People thought there was folks leaving early last week? Just wait till this celebration nonsence starts, they might be tripping over each other to get out following that pointless match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Forget Seth's celebration, I want the Naomi ghetto party after winning the title.


BBQ Chicken, ratchet music and TWERKING:mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> New Kane smiley


I had the same reaction, since Rose clearly doesn't mind catching oral HPV. :ugh2



Ham and Egger said:


> The Rusev project is over, lets move onto Owens now. :mark:


First it was Bray, then Rusev and then it'll be Owens

WWE: Killing monstrously effective yet bearded fatties since 2014 :vince$


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Please keep Steph and The Bellas Far Apart


It's going to be the same story like last year but this time Brie turns on Nikki :vince2


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Lol we still get stills of the PPV like it was something people paid for?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ha at the thread title.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Naomi's music makes me wanna curb stomp old ladies


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lolatifnaomiwins


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Ban fucking Tamina aswell then fuck off WWE bring up sacha and charlotte because naomi is awful


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that no talented botch queen Naomi better not win this.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck is Nikki a face in the first place.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Both man are real lucky to have been kissed by :lana .*_


True dat!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Worst. Theme song. Ever.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

the BT-1000, Black Terminatrix 

LSE = Tamina 
DSE = Naomi

take on the Snow Twins, Nikki and Brie Bella.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

LETS GO NAOMI!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ugh... Paige.. come back and DDT all these women. Please.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

No brie shouting 'come on Nicki!' makes this match instantly twice as watchable


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "Bray hasn't seen a gym in forever...."


Hes not lying is he


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Nikki constantly cheated with Brie helping her in title matches and its suppose to be a heel tactic to ban Brie from ringside?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Lol we still get stills of the PPV like it was something people paid for?


More people probably pay for them than the Network itself which baffles me but doesn't shock me really.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Well this RAW can go into the trashcan.

Shitty Lana face turn, stupid angle for her after, EC match has Truth in it, dumb Bo/Neville feud outta nowhere, and a promised Swagger that doesn't show up. 

Yes, I am bitching, because I'm mad af that the card must have changed because Swagger said he would be there and poof, nope, but we have time for like 2 6+ minute all my children moments with Rusev and Lana.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Does Naomi just have Shaemus' theme with annoying lyrics?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Harribel said:


> It's going to be the same story like last year but this time Brie turns on Nikki :vince2


Should be the newest member of WWE Creative


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd lay the pipe on Tamina, not even joking


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A PG Attitude said:


> No brie shouting 'come on Nicki!' makes this match instantly twice as watchable


I wouldn't mind her chanting that if there was actually a chance of cumming on Nikki


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

terrible, forced sounding promo


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

*prays for paige*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tamina didn't take many acting classes during her time off.....


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

It is so laughable we are supposed to care to back anyone in these stories because these girls go from face to heel week to week most of the year.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Is Paige coming back tonight?


----------



## Pvt Punishmentt (Aug 16, 2014)

So they're putting the belt on Naomi.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Divas Division still belongs to the restrooms like always Tamina


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> Duh, she fucks rusev for real.
> 
> You want your woman kissing another man even if it is for your job?


actors and actresses do it all the time


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Damn, I already took my piss break...Well, I need more Pepsi, so will do that for this instead.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

This would be prime time for Charlotte to come and wipe out either of these two no matter the winner .


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nikki though :lenny


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> that no talented botch queen Naomi better not win this.


I hope not too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> I'd lay the pipe on Tamina, not even joking


Thought I was the only one. She's pretty imo.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> The Divas Division still belongs to the restrooms like always Tamina


We getting this instead of Swagger's promised return, bruh. 

Legit think I'm gonna have to take a break, because this is ridiculously disappointing.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Arthurgos said:


> More people probably pay for them than the Network itself which baffles me but doesn't shock me really.


They dont though, they are at like 10k buys for anything but WM now and have a million worldwide on the network.

That is a 290k drop in buys for most normal PPVs


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Naomi gets a decent face reaction while Nikki gets a mixed reaction

Too bad Naomi's totally valid disgruntled gimmick is still gonna be treated as a heel because fuck logic



bjnelson19705 said:


> Rusev mad. RUSEV ANGRY!!!!


русев удря! русев мачка!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Geeee said:


> Does Naomi just have Shaemus' theme with annoying lyrics?


Shamay-ay-ay-ay-zing!


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> actors and actresses do it all the time


"It was ACTING!"

A line from old SNL when it used to be funny - according to my mother (RIP).


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nikki Bella sung to Cena in the toilet and gave him diarrhea. Losing the title is her punishment.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Well this RAW can go into the trashcan.
> 
> Shitty Lana face turn, stupid angle for her after, EC match has Truth in it, dumb Bo/Neville feud outta nowhere, and a promised Swagger that doesn't show up.
> 
> Yes, I am bitching, because I'm mad af that the card must have changed because Swagger said he would be there and poof, nope, but we have time for like 2 6+ minute all my children moments with Rusev and Lana.


When did Swagger say he was going to be on?..

The Neville/Bo stuff will just be Bo being jealous they do have quite the past that they could pull from. Neville will probably win the feud in hopefully a great match to come. The Kevin Owens stuff makes this a memorable Raw for me regardless just because it was so perfectly done it made me think HHH called this one .


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Naomi will probably win the title and Paige will return


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> The Divas Division still belongs to the restrooms like always Tamina


#WeGaveThemAChance #ItsOverNow


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This Raw's been pretty alright overall.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Thought I was the only one. She's pretty imo.


Agree'd and hopefully she does not get injured as she was about to turn on her partner this time .


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Nikki Bella sung to Cena in the toilet and gave him diarrhea. Losing the title is her punishment.


:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

big show's return being held off until the main event worries me


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> We getting this instead of Swagger's promised return, bruh.
> 
> Legit think I'm gonna have to take a break, because this is ridiculously disappointing.


You really need to rethink your troll game.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

You can't look but you can touch...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Steph should have just told the truth..

"Brie since Naiomi dropped you on your head last night you have to stay in the back for your own safety."


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Jack Thwagger said:


> We getting this instead of Swagger's promised return, bruh.
> 
> Legit think I'm gonna have to take a break, because this is ridiculously disappointing.


Swagger is fucking terrible. These woman are bigger draws than him. Get over it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> #WeGaveThemAChance #ItsOverNow


They kept giving the wrong women the chance while burying women like Emma. I mean, they keep giving Naomi chances but she is the most worthless woman on the roster since Cat that only flashed her tits everywhere.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a bad feeling about this for Nikki.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn Tamina injured again? Release her.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This Bitch Naomi doesn't know anything about protecting your opponent.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> They kept giving the wrong women the chance while burying women like Emma. I mean, they keep giving Naomi chances but she is the most worthless woman on the roster since Cat that only flashed her tits everywhere.


Exactly

NXT has the best women wrestling matches in decades for the WWE.

They need to bring up an NWO NXT female group to destroy these crap divas.

Let Paige lead them.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

shan22044 said:


> You can't look but you can touch...


She's really a face dammit :vince5


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brie will probably show up and it will somehow cost Nikki.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Was that supposed to be a spinebuster?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know why the WWE buried Emma. She's a Diva that can actually have decent match.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Don't help Nikki Paige.. just don't........ FUCK.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

yessss hahahahahaha fuck off naomi


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Paige! :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

There goes another one of Nikki's teeth :agree:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

KO and Paige all in one night tears of joy


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Paige is back, nice.

Why no music though? Would've been better.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If I were Naomi I would be mad at Tamina!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not as good of a pop as I thought Paige would get. HAHA.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Well that was kinda stupid from Superfly. Stopped her mate from maybe winning the belt


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Paige! My girl!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Paige wasn't injured, wasn't she touring with Stephanie overseas?


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

What it takes to be a WWE referee ? those bastards must have the best job doing fake calls and getting to check all the hot chicks out .


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This ol mayo, pale ass, one shade from DEATH looking ass chick:jay


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Z. Kusano said:


> She's really a face dammit :vince5


Does that mean we can touch but not look?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao now Nikki randomly heel again


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Paige is back.

Bellas heel turn incoming.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Paige!


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

THAT'S GOTTA BE PAIGE!


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

God Paige just does it for me. Though she needs to tone down the yelling.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

OKay.. better. Paige owns the main roster division. No woman can match her unless they call up the whole NXT roster.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I never noticed Swaggermeister was gone..........


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wish Paige wasn't wearing that demonic crap


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Paige is back. She should have licked Nikki!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

wtf more heel divas.......wwe needs charlotte bad


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paige is kind of a cunt. How dare she hit an injured and helpless Nikki Bella


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Paige sure has a lot of houses


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Now hopefully that's the end of Naomi being in the title picture.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Ugh... Paige.. come back and DDT all these women. Please.


Close enough? :grin2:


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

The Divas turn faster than I flip my omelettes...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zico said:


> Now hopefully that's the end of Naomi being in the title picture.


Nope, three way match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Nikki Bella said:


> This Bitch Naomi doesn't know anything about protecting your opponent.


Let do a babyface Bella twins vs heels Owens twins fued


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So Naomi just has to go to the back of the line?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Paige looks delicious


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

More Owens:mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Close enough? :grin2:


Yes. I am happy.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

DAT PAIGE aige aige aige


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


> Does that mean we can touch but not look?


Anything as long as you don't listen to her singing


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'oh hi'

what a rake


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

They didn't even bother to have her music play to hype up her return? Sigh.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

STEEN


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Owens vs. Cena confirmed. Dude.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh shit..who called it?


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> They kept giving the wrong women the chance while burying women like Emma. I mean, they keep giving Naomi chances but she is the most worthless woman on the roster since Cat that only flashed her tits everywhere.


Considering all it takes is going on a different show with different bookers for Emma to be in the main event, and be awesome as a heel. I think it says something about how terrible the woman are booked on RAW.

Not that you didnt already know that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Owens vs Cena at EC


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh shit the match is in only two week!?!?!?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens should just stay and join The Authority!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HOLY FUCK. CENA VS OWENS. DONE.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

MARKING OUT!!! MARKING OUT!!!!


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck......he's fighting John at EC


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

No. No. Too early for a loss to cena.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"Make me proud"

"I will"

kada


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Owens gets fed to Cena already:sad:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

FORUM CRASH! Looks like Kevin Owens is dropping the title tomorrow.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Please don't have Kevin Owens do the job for him at EC


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Please let Kevin Fucking Steen defeat John Cena.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

I like paige.... because paige is a good wrestler.... and i like.....good wrestling....


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Well hot daym.


It's going down for real.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Well this RAW can go into the trashcan.
> 
> Shitty Lana face turn, stupid angle for her after, EC match has Truth in it, dumb Bo/Neville feud outta nowhere, and a promised Swagger that doesn't show up.
> 
> Yes, I am bitching, because I'm mad af that the card must have changed because Swagger said he would be there and poof, nope, but we have time for like 2 6+ minute all my children moments with Rusev and Lana.


It has been one of the better raws i have seen for while.Decent mic time for Ryback.Cena got dealt with,No big show or Reigns.Bo doing a little spot on commentary and got to see plenty of Lana,I have been entertained for a change tonight


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Naomi is just not very good. Nikki carried her in that match.

Glad paige is back.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Owens-Cena :mark:


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> Owens vs Cena at EC


Are you serious? So now all of Owens moves can be buried?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what!!!

Owens vs Cena at EC

holyshit



and that shit diva match was the main event WTF


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess no Owens vs. Samoa Joe. :crying:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WHO IS WRITING THIS SHOW? JIMMY JACOBS MUST HAVE SOME INFLUENCE ON THIS!!! dalkjefa ifojioajfdskojkladjkljrio This is amazing! akljfklanklenklfanklfnklne3io3nonafionfieo


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

KILL STEEN KILL!! KILL STEEN KILL!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Owens/Cena on PPV.

I'm not sure if I should be excited, or concerned for Owens.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Damn it Kevin, you really stepped it up didn't you?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Please tell me Owens is joining the authority for "his family" :fuckyeah


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

nightmare515 said:


> Fuck......he's fighting John at EC


Trust me dude, Owens will not get berried. Triple H is very high on him.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Elimination Chamber looking stacked already. The two chamber matches and Owens/Cena all have the potential to be great. 

That's before we even consider some form of Shield WWE title match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Owens owns


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

just a quick thought ... is HHH pissed off that Rollins used his finisher? cause it seems to me his character would be. Leads me to believe that this party? well Randy knows what happens at parties like these.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Owens gets fed to Cena already:sad:


Unless something wacky happens or Vince gets put to sleep for that show that's what is going to happen.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:ha at Momma Benjamin and her shenanigans.

Loved it when she went full hood and shanked Val Venis in the asscheek with a syringe. :tyson


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> what!!!
> 
> Owens vs Cena at EC
> 
> ...


The main event will be Seth's celebration! :rollins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Zayniac said:


> I guess no Owens vs. Samoa Joe. :crying:


Joe is already soliciting indie bookings.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Venis fucked Goldust's wife & Taka, and Ken Shamrock's sisters.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Even of Owens loses he will not be buried


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I don't know why people are pissed off that Paige is back. There was new articles last week that said she would be back this week on TV. Plus in storyline Naomi took Paige out of action and costing Paige a shot at Nikki Bella at Extreme Rules. So what happened tonight? Tamina costs Naomi the Diva's Championship. We all knew this was going to happen. We knew Paige would be back eventually. *_aige


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

So far a pretty damn good raw. Not the best.
But damn good.

AND SHES BACK!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

nightmare515 said:


> Fuck......he's fighting John at EC


That moment when you realize its all about to come crumbling down and burn. I'm shocked anyone's excited to see Ownes get fed to Cena. I thought that would make people far more unhappy.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

is owens on the main roster now


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Zico said:


> Owens/Cena on PPV.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should be excited, or concerned for Owens.


Definitely concerned for Owens


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> They kept giving the wrong women the chance while burying women like Emma. I mean, they keep giving Naomi chances but she is the most worthless woman on the roster since Cat that only flashed her tits everywhere.


More worthless than Cameron, Eva Marie, Layla, Rosa, Summer Rae, Brie Bella, and Tamina? unk2

And that's just the current roster, not to mention all the women no longer on the roster worse than Naomi between Cat and now.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> Owens owns


OWN OWENS OWN


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Kevin Owens will be taking the title from Cena.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know what all y'all are so excited about. Cena is going to win at Elimination Chamber, and this forum will break with the tears of his fans.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Trust me dude, Owens will not get berried. Triple H is very high on him.


If Owens doesn't take the title he will lose because of disqualification to keep him looking strong


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I will be shocked if Owens somehow manages to get a win over Cena at Payback. Also they didn't say it was for US title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am marking out even more. Owens vs Cena at EC. Made me want to watch the show even more! :fuckyeah

It's like those old inter-promotional matches when Flair wrestled Backlund! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Are you serious? So now all of Owens moves can be buried?


Lol people really thinking Owens will be berried... Y'all trolling or nah?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Please tell me Owens is joining the authority for "his family" :fuckyeah


:lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Naomi may never get the title :mj2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So I get a good tag division, decent builds around, Steen, and Paige all in one night..... is this Raw just a drunk hallucination? I didn't think alcohol did that... someone sneak LSD into it?!... thanks to whoever did that.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

finalnight said:


> If Owens doesn't take the title he will lose because of disqualification to keep him looking strong


Not only that he is best mates with the Rock.. I am shocked with all that it has taken so long which makes me think Vince was not to high on him at first.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

finalnight said:


> Joe is already soliciting indie bookings.


Have you seen pics of him recently, he looks in great shape, gonna be the next monster heel I guess once Owens leaves NXT for good.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Guess I'll have to watch EC, but this RAW was still ass.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Entourage :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Owens gets fed to Cena already:sad:


Nah, I think if Owens isn't going to win, he will just get DQ'd by not breaking a 5 count while destroying Cena.

It should end like that or with him as US champion.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep, the annual throwaway Memorial Day Raw


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Once again with Guests on Raw fpalm


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It's Party time! :trips


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> Lol people really thinking Owens will be berried... Y'all trolling or nah?


He wont be but his moves will if you understand the difference.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I feel like HHH is A LOT of input into this show.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Entourage guest starring RAW



I bet mainly because Rhonda Rousey is in it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A bunch of douchebags "guest" starring next week fpalm


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm only interested in Entourage hosting Raw if they're all in character the entire show.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

The ring is mine.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Owens owns


Your signature is the first time I've laughed in the entire months of May and April.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

That was a mark out moment of a lifetime. Straight up freaked out at Owens lookin strong on his Raw debut and potential title holder in his first match on the main roster?!

Don't let us down Triple H.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Naomi may never get the title :mj2


Until she learns how to wrestle she shouldn't be near the title


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Berlino said:


> It has been one of the better raws i have seen for while.Decent mic time for Ryback.Cena got dealt with,No big show or Reigns.Bo doing a little spot on commentary and got to see plenty of Lana,I have been entertained for a change tonight


I don't really care if you liked it. 

I had one thing I was super looking forward to and I didn't get it. So, yeah, nah.

And while I'm excited for Cena vs Owens, that's happening at EC, NOT on this RAW. 

And Lana's face turn :jay


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Steph reminds me of my spring allergies.

I don't notice when she's gone but she's excruciatingly annoying when she's here.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If I never hear the term Brass Ring again it will be to soon


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Got a feeling something big is gonna go down in this celebration. Lesnar will show up and clear house.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> It's Party time! :trips


Randy Orton knows better than to attend parties that HHH hosts for you. It doesn't end well.


----------



## Warbart (Sep 12, 2006)

Holy Hell! I can't believe they are doing Steen/Cena at Elimination Chamber. Should be a good match, hopefully Steen doesn't suffer the same fate as Bray and Rusev.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They should make a belt with Seth's laughing face on it!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Stephanie has graced us with her presences once again. We all should be considered lucky.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph kind of smiles at Triple H there while saying brass ring. I think it was a little inside diss at Vince or she won a bet by saying brass ring lol.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

I can't see Cena winning clean at EC maybe a DQ or interference from Zayn


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

The world heavyweight champion of the world Seth Rollins.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Steph is gold on the mic


----------



## Pvt Punishmentt (Aug 16, 2014)

Uhaa Nation or Samoa Joe definitely have to be involved on Wednesday with Owens wrestling on the main card.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is what needs to happen right now with Seth Rollins.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A PG Attitude said:


> Got a feeling something big is gonna go down in this celebration. Lesnar will show up and clear house.


Nah, it'll just be Orton or Ambrose. They're not wasting Lesnar for a two week build.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Guess I'll have to watch EC, but this RAW was still ass.


I can't believe I'm about to say this, but I 100% disagree.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> Elimination Chamber looking stacked already. The two chamber matches and Owens/Cena all have the potential to be great.
> 
> That's before we even consider some form of Shield WWE title match.


Ambrose/Rollins for the title and then I'll be really pumped for EC :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Did big Show return yet?

Imagine the hype, Seth vs. Show :lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL KANES CLAPPING


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Nothing on Raw matters, Owens is here


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roxinius said:


> Until she learns how to wrestle she shouldn't be near the title


Are you fucking mental? Naomi is one of the best wrestlers that they have. GTFO with that weak shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Better put over Owens at the PPV and not just use him to have Network sign ups for the EC.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Life's been shit to Mercury. From long hair to Stone Cold bald inside 10 years or less


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Lots of NXT mentions... HHH has no agenda. Nope. These aren't the droids you are looking for, Vince. *waves hand*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Owens/Cena at EC? I'm worried.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Trips is giving out high praise!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wild Orton or wild Big Show to appear soon.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah Seth! You are an amazing WWE Champion and you don't even have a finisher!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think I smell a swerve...wait, 6 men?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

They're actually promoting #TheArchitect :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Roman comes out?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Midnight Rocker said:


> They're actually promoting #TheArchitect :lol



:costanza2 :draper2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Surely some shit is going to go down?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am giving Seth a standing ovation in my living room!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

:rollins :clap


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Yeah Seth! You are an amazing WWE Champion and you don't even have a finisher!


:lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I don't really care if you liked it.
> 
> I had one thing I was super looking forward to and I didn't get it. So, yeah, nah.
> 
> ...


:grin2:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Are you fucking mental? She's one of the best wrestlers that they have. GTFO with that weak shit.


Yeah guess botching in nearly every match and dropping someone on their head is good wrestling she's fucking awful it's about time someone botches on her like she does so she understands how bad she fucks up


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Justin Bieber chant


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Kane vs Seth. :jay

Jesus Christ, no, no thank you. This RAW was just made 1000x worse.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Roman comes out?


No, he has to have his long awaited return on Smackdown lol.

Kane face turn incoming?


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Are you fucking mental? Naomi is one of the best wrestlers that they have. GTFO with that weak shit.


I've seen her at a house show do some pretty exciting stuff. All of the Naomi Dissitude hurts my feelings.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Kane going to turn face?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here comes Kane vs Rollins at EC


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Kane to turn on everybody?


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> nightmare515 said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck......he's fighting John at EC
> ...


Because people have this twisted view of reality. Even though Kevin is HHH's golden child Vince is still the overall shot caller in the creative department. 

I honestly hope they give Kevin the rub, but I have found that being optimistic in regards to WWE is fucking pointless.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins about to GOAT it up right now


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

lol Kane

"Because I'm a foot taller than you"

That was actually pretty good.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rollins with the pedigree sure makes his finisher credible again, with the loss of the curb stomp


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kane even swallowed his pride and did the right thing.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh god... is a..... no..?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The inevitable Rollins vs Kane filler feud for the title sounds terrible on paper.

But I feel like it'd be executed a lot better onscreen like it has been.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

The Seth Rollins ass kissing night.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TJQ said:


> I can't believe I'm about to say this, but I 100% disagree.


I honestly don't care. :toomanykobes

I know a lot of people are bumped because Owens vs Cena but it did not happen tonight. It's not enough to redeem this RAW and I had one small, teeny, tiny little expectation and it couldn't be met. 

So yeah, this RAW can fuck off.

People can like it all they want, but I don't have to.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I really hope if they turn Kane face they have him go all the way. Equal once again to Undertaker in power and dangerous.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is so smart!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They wouldn't even show the curb stomp one time. That's crazy.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Yeah Seth! You are an amazing WWE Champion and you don't even have a finisher!


He does.....its called getting pinned


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ok the curb stomp seriously needs to come back


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how they cleverly didn't show the curb stomp there, fucking idiots. Would it have really hurt to show the curb stomp for that 1 second? They're treating that move like Chris Benoit now ffs.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God, they are cutting out curb stomps from video packages. 

What is wrong with them? Seriously.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

They're really going out of their way to censor the Curb Stomp, damn.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did they cut out every curb stomp from that video lol


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

I guess the future looks punchable.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was a Beautiful tribute video!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Steph's fake "Woooooooooos"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I liked that song.. what was it?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:rollins
:rollins
:rollins
:rollins
:rollins


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILER


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

gamegenie said:


>


>


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kane and his compilations pieces. Remember that "Having my baby" video he did for Lita who was having his baby. 



Yeah I went way back. :curry2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

No curb stomp. :mj4 More evidence of WWE's stupidity.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ha Noble's too much


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The curb stomp has been Chris Benoit levels of erased :mj2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where are the party crashers?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Better actor than the bellas


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jamie Noble is best for buisiness


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> He does.....its called getting pinned


He used that finisher on Orton last night to retain the title.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

JK!  I wanted to call one!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my god. J&J are just gold!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dean, hmm...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Future is now folks. 

Dean and Seth feuding for the WWE Title. :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Zico said:


> The curb stomp has been Chris Benoit levels of erased :mj2


The has been levels of erased :mj2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Joey Mercury must be a mute.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Jamie and Joey. I love them so much.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean "Buy My Network as I tease pushing" Ambrose :vince5 :ambrose4


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Didn't he lose a match earlier? Why would he be the # 1 contender for the WWE title?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Zico said:


> The curb stomp has been Chris Benoit levels of erased :mj2


The Crippler Curbface!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I bet Reigns wants to crash this party too...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate the Justin Bieber chants.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, who is surprised by this? Who didn't see this coming?

The predictability. WWE fucked up their goddamn feud before, of course they're going to fuck this up.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Stop this Justin Beiber garbage, please.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PunkShoot said:


> OMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILEROMG LESNAR IS BACK STAGE, SPOILER


Da fuq is wrong with you?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This Justin Bieber is over. Push him


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Vince hears the crowd, invites Justin Bieber to host Raw.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is this finally here?
Rollins and Ambrose feuding for the title?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Calling it, Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins at Summerslam '16 or shield deadlock. Either way, it's gonna be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Get to the back of the line Ambrose!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BIG DADDY DEAN :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

He's Stone Cold 2.0 Stephanie. Get it?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ambrose-Rollins :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ambrose the new Austin lol


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Steph's outfit is fucking horrible...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph :lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Seth get him" :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Take care of him Seth!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I like Ambrose by I have little interest in seeing them feud for the title rn. I can't see it coming out well.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Vince hears the crowd, invites Justin Bieber to host Raw.


That would actually be awesome if he plays heel and helps Seth pull off a chicken-shit victory or something


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you imagine if Lesnar tho came out, F5 everybody in the ring LOL And says he wants his title back at EC


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roxinius said:


> Yeah guess botching in nearly every match and dropping someone on their head is good wrestling she's fucking awful it's about time someone botches on her like she does so she understands how bad she fucks up


Let's be for real. Every single fucking Diva on that roster have botched in one way or another. Just because Naomi botches once or twice doesn't mean that she shouldn't be champ. 



shan22044 said:


> I've seen her at a house show do some pretty exciting stuff. All of the Naomi Dissitude hurts my feelings.


Thank you! Its been a while since had a dynamic and athletic Diva.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

This segment is a clusterfuck


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What is going on


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Help him Kane!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hibachi said:


> Steph's outfit is fucking horrible...


So is her acting as always.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL @ that first person view of that launch/bounce from Rollins off the announcer table. :booklel


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cinderblocks!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

nobody noticed that stack of cinder blocks all day?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Referencing their old feud.

Ambrose and Rollins can and should feud forever.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

How stupid!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose doing the same hostage shit Rollins did to Edge. :mj4

Jfc, WWE, I can't right now.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ambrose: "You should know me better imma kill em anyway"


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Why the hell do they keep on leaving them cinder blocks there? What are their purpose?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Seth hit his head on the camera.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What's this if you have Ambrose vs Rollins fueding , Who's winning MITB now?


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

I wish the crowd would've started singing Frozen.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

all in all... said:


> nobody noticed that stack of cinder blocks all day?


Oh, Cole was counting them earlier. "One, two, three..."


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Stephanie is so cringey on the mic.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Why the hell do they keep on leaving them cinder blocks there? What are their purpose?


This :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose should be arrested!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Way better pedigree


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Why the hell do they keep on leaving them cinder blocks there? What are their purpose?


To support the stand for the anonymous Raw General Manager


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy about Rollins/Ambrose feuding again, but this segment went on too long.

Rollins with a great pedigree that time!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish to fuck they would stop having Seth run away from everybody.Cunts


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh c'mon. You let Ambrose kick everyone's ass and he gets laid out at the end.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> What's this if you have Ambrose vs Rollins fueding , Who's winning MITB now?


Bray Wyatt?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

so what's stopping Stephanie from going back on her word? :draper2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Much better Seth


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

When was the last time Rolllins looke strong to close out Raw?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow what a way to make you're number 1 contender look like a chump. Fucking dumb!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, I guess the pedigree really has been passed down. :rollins


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, ass. So much ass. 

Jfc, Owens vs Cena is all I'm watching at EC. Rest of WWE can fuck off right now.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

That pedigree looked good. I am therefore forced to conclude that it was Orton's fault that it did not look good last night. Typical


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That pedigree looks awful dangerous there. Should probably ban it


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Boom! There is Seth's finisher!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

YES. NO BIG SHOW IN SIGHT. 10/10 ENDING.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I seriously wondered what happened... why was this Raw actually good? I mean... good surprises, actual logic, and very little stupidity. First time in a long long while I actually liked Raw o.0


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> so what's stopping Stephanie from going back on her word? :draper2


WWE logic? :lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Guh. I like Ambrose, but he does that bounce off the ropes into a clothesline WAY too much.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Rollins doing the pedigree is just ugly and awful. Seth is a great and inventive wrestler, let him come up with a new finisher of his own!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


> What's this if you have Ambrose vs Rollins fueding , Who's winning MITB now?


Ambrose.
It'll be a full on clusterfuck at Elimination Chamber. Ambrose wins the briefcase in Ohio. Authority tries to do everything they can to stop him from cashing in.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Happy about Rollins/Ambrose feuding again, but this segment went on too long.
> 
> Rollins with a great pedigree that time!


I'm pretty sure HHH whispered to Seth last night at the end of the paper view that Seth was going to spend all day today practicing pedigree so he wouldn't fuck it up anymore lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Most used words tonight -

Doubleyoo doubleyoo Ey
&
uh oh

:cole


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Welp, I've enjoyed RAW for like 3 or 4 weeks in a row now. What the fuck is going on.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm fine with Ambrose & Rollins feuding again. They always have phenomenal matches.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm so pumped for Elimination Chamber!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ambrose to keep people interested enough to watch EC. He will lose, some sort of fuckery, then win Money in the Bank. Done deal.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

just watch rollins give someone a concussion from the pedigree , because he never did with the curb stomp.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This was such an underwhelming RAW. It was so predictable and a letdown from the past two weeks.

Kevin Owens is the only one who made me get a pulse this week. The show was dull and the crowd was half mute for most of it. There was nothing special about tonight.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Guh. I like Ambrose, but he does that bounce off the ropes into a clothesline WAY too much.


Yes! It's a cool spot but it loses it when done everytime he's in the ring! He should save it for PPVs or during a special match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, that was a good pedigree!

EC is stacked! Rollins/Ambrose, IC match, Tag match, Owens/Cena

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Only matches needed.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Undertakerowns said:


> Wow what a way to make you're number 1 contender look like a chump. Fucking dumb!


He beat up like four wrestlers, including the champion lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Pretty good Raw, I enjoyed it. Ryback/Sheamus, Barrett/Neville, Tag Titles and Ambrose/Wyatt were all decent-good matches. The Owens/Cena segment was awesome, and Ambrose getting a WWE WHC match is great too, even if it's just filler in the grand scheme of things for Rollins. No Reigns certainly didn't hurt things either.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> What's this if you have Ambrose vs Rollins fueding , Who's winning MITB now?


Neville? Zack Ryder? Curtis Axel? Bo Dallas?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Why the hell do they keep on leaving them cinder blocks there? What are their purpose?


Or sledgehammers under the ring :creepytrips


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Why the hell do they keep on leaving them cinder blocks there? What are their purpose?


Those cinder blocks really come in handy for all of the construction projects that they have going on inside the stadium and in the ring itself. Especially to reinforce the walls that are being built.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

fpalm, not really a fan of that segment. It started off well but went downhill with Ambrose and him tossing everyone around.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

some skinny dude kicking ass outta 4 people fuck off wwe at least be realistic


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> Neville? Zack Ryder? Curtis Axel? Bo Dallas?


Probably Roman Reigns. Lets be honest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> I seriously wondered what happened... why was this Raw actually good? I mean... good surprises, actual logic, and very little stupidity. First time in a long long while I actually liked Raw o.0


Agree. Good episode of Raw. Shocked :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Ambrose to keep people interested enough to watch EC. He will lose, some sort of fuckery, then win Money in the Bank. Done deal.


or win?

But on second thought I still want to see Brock Lesnar pulverize Seth Rollins on his return.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> What's this if you have Ambrose vs Rollins fueding , Who's winning MITB now?


Reigns I guess.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> YES. NO BIG SHOW IN SIGHT. 10/10 ENDING.


Funny how no Big Show, Orton, Reigns, or Super Cena, and this was a great Raw beg. to end.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Ambrose to keep people interested enough to watch EC. He will lose, some sort of fuckery, then win Money in the Bank. Done deal.


Sounds good enough for me. Dean losing to Seth at EC for whatever reason, Authority thinks he's done chasing the title for good, but he wins MiTB and keeps on lurking.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Empress said:


> This was such an underwhelming RAW. It was so predictable and a letdown from the past two weeks.
> 
> Kevin Owens is the only one who made me get a pulse this week. The show was dull and the crowd was half mute for most of it. There was nothing special about tonight.


Weird... I felt that way about the past two Raws when so many were saying they were good. I enjoyed this one. Maybe it was the scotch... hmmmmm. More testing required. Yes. Testing.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Yet another good show this week. Great booking AND surprises. Owens owning, Paige back on my TV, Rollins with DAT PEDIGREE :rollins and Ambrose in the main event where he should be. Loved every bit of it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't know why people are complaining about that pedigree. It was textbook.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

This Raw was amazing and damn it actually got me pumped for the EC feuds not just the EC matches themselves as Owens vs Cena as well as Ambrose vs Rollins could top either. They did a remarkable job at building EC with such a short amount of time.. Makes me think they should do this more often .


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Owens on EC.

Ambrose title match.

Almost like WWE wants something from us at the end of the month.......hmmm........

:vince$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> fpalm, not really a fan of that segment. It started off well but went downhill with Ambrose and him tossing everyone around.


Of course you would think that.

Segment went downhill when Rollins snuck up and gave him the pedigree after Ambrose was kicking everyone's ass.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That was actually a good episode of Raw, hopefully the post mania slump is now behind us.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Weird... I felt that way about the past two Raws when so many were saying they were good. I enjoyed this one. Maybe it was the scotch... hmmmmm. More testing required. Yes. Testing.


I'm glad you liked it since you haven't enjoyed the previous two. It just dragged at certain points for me, especially that last segment. But the Elimination Chamber is shaping up to be a solid card.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Very good RAW tonight. Rollins and Ambrose feuding over the WWE title, Owens being the highlight of tonight's show, and the announcement of Owens vs Cena at Elimination Chamber. 

The Elimination Chamber PPV is shaping up to be awesome.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Owens on EC.
> 
> Ambrose title match.
> 
> ...


Honestly why do you always try to knock the WWE for trying to sell their product? It makes no sense


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> fpalm, not really a fan of that segment. It started off well but went downhill with Ambrose and him tossing everyone around.





manchesterdud said:


> some skinny dude kicking ass outta 4 people fuck off wwe at least be realistic


You guys must've never seen Stone Cold Steve Austin beat the shit out of a legion of guys.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Empress said:


> I'm glad you liked it since you haven't enjoyed the previous two. It just dragged at certain points for me, especially that last segment. But the Elimination Chamber is shaping up to be a solid card.


I just liked that there were actual reasons for things happening... it really felt like some NXT booking was finally rubbing off on the show. I liked the tag build, I enjoyed Neville's selling of an injury to build continuity along with mentioning the feud he had with Bo before, Owens of course, Ambrose, and Paige coming back to a nice pop and then just being an ass kicker instead of a pure "o help everyone babyface!" was great. 

Actually, it was weird since I got the vibe from commenatary that she is still a face, for the most part, just claiming her shot by planting the champion after clearing the pretenders. I mean, we usually don't see that with a face. It was refreshing.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Somewhat of a joke episode with some good parts and a very bad joke of an ending. And Kane, seriously. Glad it's working for you...but. At least Big Show wasn't on I don't think. I did miss the tag match. On the other hand, besides post-mania, after a PPV maybe the next night is a little dulled down. Could be that Steph is back on. Not sure. Some days, it's great, but sometimes like tonight I miss the old days. Or when Brock was on. Seeing Kevin Owen was entertaining though and feud Cena. Not sure what's really going to happen with Lana. At first I thought she'd do a complete turn and after she said "you're not who you think" to Rusev and she say "neither am I..." but Lana story should be worked up to an entirely different story not just changing in one bit (knowing them they'll change attire, hair but keep the accent).


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Honestly why do you always try to knock the WWE for trying to sell their product? It makes no sense


Maybe because they only do so when they are hurting for subs. They would rather have Reigns vs Big Show for the title if people would buy it.

You do know they made the EC PPV on the last day of the free trial, and if people don't cancel less than an hour after it goes off, they charge you for the next month. Slime ball way of doing business so F em. Still won't sign up.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> You guys must've never seen Stone Cold Steve Austin beat the shit out of a legion of guys.


I have. It was silly then and silly now. Main issue was Seth continuing to look weak. I understand what kind of heel he is but they play up that he's the Architect, HHH sees himself in him but he's never dominant on his own.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Felix getting laid out by Steen. Dreams do come true 
:dance:dance:dance


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> You guys must've never seen Stone Cold Steve Austin beat the shit out of a legion of guys.


to be fair steve austin is NOWHERE near skinny.. ambrose looks skinny even with a shirt on. imagine him without a shirt.. he lost a lot of mass for some reason. if this was last year when he his shoulders, biceps, and chest were jacked AF then i would've bought it. but now he's just skinny


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> I have. It was silly then and silly now. Main issue was Seth continuing to look weak. I understand what kind of heel he is but they play up that he's the Architect, HHH sees himself in him but he's never dominant on his own.


Yes, HHH sees a version of himself in Rollins. The version of HHH that needed help from the McMahons, DX, and Evolution to fight his battles for him. HHH didn't become dominant on his own WAY later in his main event run. Rollins being a pussy is fine as is. The heel should look like a wuss who'll do whatever it takes to get one over the babyface and acts like a wimp when things dont' go his way (kinda like HHH back in the day 8*D).


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose isn't skinny.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Felix getting laid out by Steen. Dreams do come true
> :dance:dance:dance


Who?


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> Ambrose isn't skinny.


yes he is


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns wasn't even needed for Raw tonight. Really good episode.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns wasn't even needed for Raw tonight. Really good episode.


Lol, I forgot about him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I just liked that there were actual reasons for things happening... it really felt like some NXT booking was finally rubbing off on the show. I liked the tag build, I enjoyed Neville's selling of an injury to build continuity along with mentioning the feud he had with Bo before, Owens of course, Ambrose, and Paige coming back to a nice pop and then just being an ass kicker instead of a pure "o help everyone babyface!" was great.
> 
> Actually, it was weird since I got the vibe from commenatary that she is still a face, for the most part, just claiming her shot by planting the champion after clearing the pretenders. I mean, we usually don't see that with a face. It was refreshing.


It was refreshing to see a face be something more than just cookie cutter. But I called Paige coming out. So, it ruined the moment a bit. I don't think this was the worst RAW of the year by any means. But it just didn't hold my interest all that much.

I do like that Ryback put Steph in her place. :lol

Neville/Bo Dallas (on the main roster) should be cool. It's weird that Bo has more direction that Bray at the moment. I'm assuming Bray's 3 week feud with Ryback is over already.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> I have. It was silly then and silly now. Main issue was Seth continuing to look weak. I understand what kind of heel he is but they play up that he's the Architect, HHH sees himself in him but he's never dominant on his own.


The architect means he has a superior mind. Cerebral Assassin means he has the superior mind and calculated aggression that results in dominance. 

Big difference.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Ambrose isn't skinny.


But he damn sure used to be a lot more jacked 10 months ago.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Empress said:


> It was refreshing to see a face be something more than just cookie cutter. But I called Paige coming out. So, it ruined the moment a bit. I don't think this was the worst RAW of the year by any means. But it just didn't hold my interest all that much.
> 
> I do like that Ryback put Steph in her place. :lol
> 
> Neville/Bo Dallas (on the main roster) should be cool. It's weird that Bo has more direction that Bray at the moment. I'm assuming Bray's 3 week feud with Ryback is over already.


Ryback was awesome tonight, and I actually enjoyed that match too. Steph needs to be told to shut up more often.

Wait wait wait.. we had Stepch and Cena bested on the mic tonight with no retort.... THE WORLD IS ENDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLRNerd (Mar 19, 2015)

Paige's return needed her music dropping when she came out but yeahhh, Paige got a loud pop and her return went how I wanted it to. 

I seriously thought that a swerve was going to occur during the ending segment like a double turn or something. 

Owens was just amazing. They mentioned Zayn's injury as well too, nice way to hype Takeover.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Shenroe said:


> But he damn sure used to be a lot more jacked 10 months ago.


You would think that after a long break he would come back even more jacked.. but he just lost all his mass during the break


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Zayniac said:


> Who?


Felix is Cena's middle name. I always call him that instead


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BLRNerd said:


> Paige's return needed her music dropping when she came out but yeahhh, Paige got a loud pop and her return went how I wanted it to.
> 
> I seriously thought that a swerve was going to occur during the ending segment like a double turn or something.
> 
> Owens was just amazing. They mentioned Zayn's injury as well too, nice way to hype Takeover.


I prefer the no music interference... it makes it seem like no one knew about it. And that was just another little thing that makes me think HHH was booking a lot of tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good to see WWE finally stop giving Reigns and Orton title shots every single month. Title scene needs some freshness. Ambrose and Rollins feuded last year, but not for the title. And the crowd is still hot for Ambrose, so it's a good move.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

CM punker said:


> You would think that after a long break he would come back even more jacked.. but he just lost all his mass during the break


Indeed, smh.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

BEST RAW IN MONTHS 

#only 16 minutes before we got out first match which has to be a record. and the best part was it had a purpose. Build the IC match at EC and it did exactly that.

#Ryback /Sheamus holy crap these two beat the shit out of each other and kept us in the match the entire time so kudos.

#Dean & Bray were given ten minutes and put on a solid effort. it kept Both of them strong and it builds to further stories

#WWE HAS TAG TEAMS AND THEY USE THEM HOLY SHIT

#FIGHT OWENS FIGHT. look I have already said enough on this anyone who reads my posts knows how much I love Steen/Owens. so this for me was perfect everything clicked "You don't give me advice" that was best part....until KEVIN FUCKING OWENS LEFT CENA FOR DEAD AND THEN GOT A MATCH AT EC. OH AND DONT FORGET "MAKE ME PROUD" DAT HHH FATHERLY ADVICE.

#the ending segment was great and it's nice to see that they aren't giving up on dean the match at EC should Rule.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Ryback was awesome tonight, and I actually enjoyed that match too. Steph needs to be told to shut up more often.
> 
> Wait wait wait.. we had Stepch and Cena bested on the mic tonight with no retort.... THE WORLD IS ENDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cena pandered a bit too much during his promo with Owens, but I was happy that KO got to forcefully respond and attack him. I was :mark: when the match was announced. And then reality hit me. I don't want Kevin being fed to Cena. I'm sure it'll be a great match, but still. 

As for Stephanie, I'm not sure if it was the crowd or if she's losing her touch. She didn't get her normal heat.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Switched off about halfway through the show, fuck it. I've become one of _those people_. I've finally managed to gather up the willpower to just shut the damn thing off. I just can't watch Cena and Ziggler anymore. I just _can't_. Hey, fuck J&J too while we're at it...I was actually enjoying Wyatt vs Ambrose. Nice to see that not only are they ruining every Rollins match, they're now ruining the matches of people Rollins doesn't like. fpalm I don't think I've ever just up and quit out on a Raw before. WOAT
When would be a good time to start watching NXT full time? I don't usually like to jump in halfway through feuds.


----------



## RyanStorm (May 15, 2015)

Holy freaking crap....my mind just was blown. I been out the game up awhile, so I didn't really know much about Bo Dallas.....and my mind just BLEW UP!!!

Bo freaking Dallas is the little brother of Bray Wyatt.......OMG....were talking storylines galore. The freaky weird insane older brother, and the younger deranged brother with freaky happy-go-lucky attitude. 

I just looked it up and found them facing as a tag team.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Empress said:


> Cena pandered a bit too much during his promo with Owens, but I was happy that KO got to forcefully respond and attack him. I was :mark: when the match was announced. And then reality hit me. I don't want Kevin being fed to Cena. I'm sure it'll be a great match, but still.
> 
> As for Stephanie, I'm not sure if it was the crowd or if she's losing her touch. She didn't get her normal heat.


I think most are generally just sick of her... until tonight, she hadn't been put in her place in any real way. Ryback telling her to shut it got a nice reaction. Though, they might want to bribe Dana White to get Rousey/Steph by Summerslam because she is losing her heat right now. 

They shouldn't have put off AJ/Steph to the point AJ left... they'd have an easy match to make there.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns wasn't even needed for Raw tonight. Really good episode.


"Everyone was looking for Reigns. From where I was looking everyone was looking back towards where he normally enters from. It was weird. He got like the second biggest pop when he came on as the hot tag in the dark match"

He probably would have breathed some life into that dry ass ending segment :reigns


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Switched off about halfway through the show, fuck it. I've become one of _those people_. I've finally managed to gather up the willpower to just shut the damn thing off. I just can't watch Cena and Ziggler anymore. I just _can't_. Hey, fuck J&J too while we're at it...I was actually enjoying Wyatt vs Ambrose. Nice to see that not only are they ruining every Rollins match, they're now ruining the matches of people Rollins doesn't like. fpalm I don't think I've ever just up and quit out on a Raw before. WOAT
> *When would be a good time to start watching NXT full time? I don't usually like to jump in halfway through feuds.*


Now. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600488207411740672
Or you could wait until after and try following from that point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wynter said:


> "Everyone was looking for Reigns. From where I was looking everyone was looking back towards where he normally enters from. It was weird. He got like the second biggest pop when he came on as the hot tag in the dark match"
> 
> He probably would have breathed some life into that dry ass ending segment :reigns


That last segment dragged on far too long. If it was shorter, it would have been good. The title scene really needs some freshening up, though. I know Ambrose and Rollins feuded last year, but it wasn't for the title, and the fans still appear to be hot for Dean, so it works. Creative can't keep giving the same two guys title shot after title shot after title shot. Has nothing to do with Reigns or Orton themselves, it's just people need new opponents in this company in the worst way :lol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Empress said:


> Now. :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600488207411740672
> Or you could wait until after and try following from that point.


I'll start there...because I know I'm getting to that point where I'm gonna end up being one of those people that just halfheartedly looks up Raw & PPV spoilers. Hopefully NXT will give me something to get hooked to...I've really dug Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn when I've seen them.
Here's to hoping! :toast


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It's weird being one of those calling Raw good while a lot aren't..... *looks into the bottle of scotch* did ACP get to it? I don't see anything.... maybe Vince was too busy sneaking into my stash to write the show? Nah.. he doesn't know where I live. Right?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Empress said:


> Cena pandered a bit too much during his promo with Owens, but I was happy that KO got to forcefully respond and attack him. I was :mark: when the match was announced. And then reality hit me. I don't want Kevin being fed to Cena. I'm sure it'll be a great match, but still.
> 
> As for Stephanie, I'm not sure if it was the crowd or if she's losing her touch. *She didn't get her normal heat.*


That's cause she no-sells the crowd. I hope she keeps on getting less of a reaction every week. She never feeds off the heat she gets, she always just talks over the audience and puts an end to it.

Compare it to people like the New Day, who clap their hands saying "New Day Rocks!" knowing damn well the crowd is going to respond with "New Day Sucks!".

THAT'S good heel work.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Haven't watched Raw yet, but just got done watching the Cena/Owens segment. Awesome promo by Owens, and the Richmond crowd even popped for him a little bit. Didn't expect that. Could dig a Cena/Owens feud down the road, but only if Owens goes over.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Nikki Bella said:


> Lol don't worry. I know exactly what type of 'beat her' you meant and I felt he should have beat her up as well.
> 
> Put her in the accolade or something.
> 
> :vince2


What's laughable is that you hide behind it being a work as okay to advocate that bs


----------



## BryanMark (Apr 20, 2015)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Felix is Cena's middle name. I always call him that instead


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Eh, this week's show has some it's good and it's bad. Things I did enjoyed were the US Title Open Challenge segment with Cena and Kevin Owens. Glad Owens got mic time and the chance to attack Cena. Another thing I liked was the Tag Team Title match that lead to all other tag teams to come out and attack each other. This was a fun segment and glad PTP finally do something instead of backstage vignettes. For some reason, I enjoyed the Nikki/Naomi match as they got some good hits on each other and because of Paige's return. I was okay with the main event segment except for that it dragged on too long.

Things I didn't like were Lana coming out to join Ziggler because Rusev has had enough of her. Ziggler is back to having a girl as his valet and we seen that many times already. Stardust needs to go back to being Cody Rhoses. Neville continues to lose in his matches, Bray Wyatt has Ambrose's number on speed-dial, and could careless about the random tag team match between Harper/Rowan vs Fandango/Ryder. Where are the explanations for these random crap they like to pull?


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

KEVIN FUCKIN OWENS!!.... that is all...


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I loved when Owens schooled Cena on who the veteran is.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Great Raw - they set up some great potential feuds and matches for Elimination Chamber and in flawless motion, even with EC being less than two weeks away they smoothly set up a great card. The IC title has solid workers in the match, I can see Sheamus winning and I wouldn't mind this as he's been killing it as a heel. You have Ziggler/Rusev who look to be building towards a feud but even some on here have doubts about Lana and how she may still be with Rusev and help him win the belt at EC. Surprised they have R-Truth in there and not Wyatt.

Quite excited about the Tag Title match too. Would rather Harper/Rowan be in there instead of The Ascension so I wonder what will be in store for them, perhaps just rebuilding them. Maybe you'll have them attack the winners and you'll have them and Wyatt attack the winners of the IC title match to build up more potential feuds and show that they're looking to dominate both divisions, one can hope.

Rollins/Ambrose always bring the fire. I don't really want this match though, I'd rather they make it a harder road for Ambrose, have him win the MITB match after a struggle and have The Authority do everything in their power to prevent him from cashing in making it all the sweeter when he does. He isn't going to win the belt at EC and he could do with a few more wins under his belt.

Owens/Cena is the one I am most excited about, I can see Owens just dominating Cena to give off that vibe of him being an absolute badass heel that doesn't really care about beating Cena but just teaching him a lesson. I don't think they'll give him a clean win over Cena, especially on a Network special. But I think it will be a good watch.

Well done WWE


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Agreed id go as far as to say "best raw of 2015" so far



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Raw was a great show. Took me longer than usual to watch- damn having to work when it was actually on live! But, worth the wait.

It gets a 10/10 for the involvement of Kevin Owens. A report on PWTorch mentioned that Owens was a bit nervous when he started on the mic... smh, that's his damn character, does the guy not watch NXT?!? Owens sauntered down with all the confidence in the world, and came across every bit Cena's equal. To jump straight into a PPV match with John Cena- even if it's not a "proper" PPV... that's big.

Loved the opening segment too. Steph was great in her role, and Ryback and Sheamus were excellent. What the hell has happened to Ryback? Between Payback and Raw, the guy's become a million times more interesting. He'll face some repercussions (IRL) for basically telling Steph to shut up, she's notoriously thin skinned about that stuff.

Rusev and Lana were great in their first segment, but holy hell did Lana and Ziggler look awkward kissing. He's still a lucky bastard though.

Neville did well on the mic, good fire, and I don't recall seeing Renee Young in the ring on Raw before? I'm sure she has been, but it's certainly a rarity. Nice to see Bo Dallas doing something meaningful with Neville. It'll probably just lead to putting over Neville on the Chamber show, but maybe he can campaign for a better spot for himself in the process. I definitely think Bo has potential.

Why the hell is Neville not in the Chamber? And why the hell is R-Truth IN it?

Naomi sucks, the Bellas suck, thank god for Paige. <3

The Ambrose/Rollins/Authority segment was fairly basic and predictable, but it got the job done- I'm looking forward to Rollins vs. Ambrose at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

You know your show sucks when Zack Ryder is on the card. This show needs Billy Corgan badly, cause it would make a lot more sense if Rusev attacked Lana and Ziggler made the save. And who wouldn't want to see Ambrose kicking Steph.

So the good. Paiges return. Expectable, yet good.

Owens debut, Totally unnexpected, pretty good, considering he faced Cena - second biggest active wrestler after Lesnar. Decent crowd reaction considering he's heel, promo was a bit cartoonish, but I like the way Steen talks, always liked, so it doesn't even matter. Looking forward to the match.


Ryback loosing to worthless ginger piece of crap = whats wrong with the wwe.

And good luck in the lowcard Neville, I liked your short run. Actually was starting to think that WWE threats him the way he deserved, but of course not. #BOlieve


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good Raw, happy to see Owens Debut I don't care if hes fat he carries himself like a boss ands badass it works but he needs to beat Cena now.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Owens :mark:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm still pretty shocked. I was expecting an alright show coming in to Raw but I didn't expect all this greatness from it. Owens was surprising as hell, him owning Cena then stomping his foot over the US Title was all kinds of amazing. Then to announce he has a match with Cena at EC, god the best Raw debut I remember in forever. Also Ambrose/Rollins for the Title at EC :mark: loved how they bought the cinder block factor as a way of Ambrose getting his shot. Paige's return was also pretty awesome. 

Top to bottom this was a great Raw. Elimination Chamber PPV is going to to rule.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

"Big Guy has the microphone, Big Guy's talking."
Ryback = God.
#PushRyback2015


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

They've surprisingly done a really good job of setting up for EC in such a short period of time. Legit looking forward to it.

Then they can keep up the momentum going into MITB, and on the road to SS.

Not bad WWE, not bad.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose being the centre of attention and maineventing in the title scene again, Owens debuting how he did with Cena and setting up a match with the 2 at EC, Paige returning all very big positives in what was a very solid show that built EC very nicely in just one show.

Only downfall, Steph being back. Back to the old talking down to everyone and looking like no one can talk to her or whatever, I am so over it even after nearly a 2 month break, she just shits me.

But overall a solid Raw and very good, business has picked up lately.

Most interested I have been in a fair while.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Empress said:


> This was such an underwhelming RAW. It was so predictable and a letdown from the past two weeks.
> 
> Kevin Owens is the only one who made me get a pulse this week. The show was dull and the crowd was half mute for most of it. There was nothing special about tonight.


Reading thru some of the pages here, it doesn't sound like I'm missing anything by not watching. And I won't have to look for Roman's segment online today since he wasn't on TV. 

I have no clue who the Owens guy is other than he's from NXT, which I don't watch. Are folks like me, who don't follow indy wrestling or watch NXT, who have no idea who he is, are we supposed to care that he got the better of Cena?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

southrnbygrace said:


> Reading thru some of the pages here, it doesn't sound like I'm missing anything by not watching. And I won't have to look for Roman's segment online today since he wasn't on TV.
> 
> I have no clue who the Owens guy is other than he's from NXT, which I don't watch. *Are folks like me, who don't follow indy wrestling or watch NXT, who have no idea who he is, are we supposed to care that he got the better of Cena?*


Kevin Owens is pretty awesome. He's a heel on NXT. This is from February. 








This is a small thing in the grand scheme, but the WWE has really wasted the opportunity to capitalize on the surge of interest in Adam Rose. He was presented as a family man on the WWE 60 special, but all he's done since is kiss Rosa.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought RAW was actually really really good this week. There wasn't hardly any filler and most of what they did was entertaining.

Opening segment was great as it hyped the IC title, also Sheamus is awesome. He has the best theme music in the WWE currently. Looking forward to the IC Title elimination chamber but...why is R-Truth always in these matches? He never seems to appear on RAW but he's always in them. The match between Sheamus/Ryback was nice too and it's good to see Sheamus continue to rack up the wins.

Cena's open challenge was one of the best yet. What a great way to make a main roster debut for Owen's. I enjoyed the way he stood up to Cena when he tried to give him 'veteran advice', the powerbomb and statement of standing on the US Title was great. Really looking forward to seeing their match at Elimination Chamber.

I enjoyed all the stuff with Rollins/Kane/Authority backstage and the in ring segment was well done too. I'm happy they're going for Ambrose as the challenger as he's really over and he deserves to be getting a shot, even though he'll lose. His match with Wyatt was great and again with Sheamus I'm glad they're having Wyatt pick up a few wins now.

The DIVAs stuff was even good, although to be fair only because Paige came back. Looks like she's not going to be the babyface who instinctively likes all other babyfaces which is nice to see. Crowd were really responsive to her too. We'll probably see a triple threat at the next PPV, hopefully the storyline eventually leads to Paige winning the title again and someone from NXT getting called up.

I thought the Lane/Rusev stuff was good too. Rusev was made out to be a massive douche by ending things with her and telling her to leave which got the crowd more behind Lana. I was a little confused with Lana/Ziggler paring, although I'm not sure if that was a full time thing or just a way for Lana to make Rusev jealous. I wouldn't be shocked to see Rusev win the IC title in the chamber.

The tag titles stuff was interesting. I'm glad they didn't give away another title match properly and the run in's were fun too. Tag teams in the elimination chamber is going to provide some incredible spots and that match could be fantastic.

Overall it was just really good, I very rarely felt bored which isn't usual.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Ryback should never be allowed in a ring as he is a disaster and sloppy.

The prime time players, tyson and cesaro, are great but the rest of the teams suck big time.
Ambrose Wyatt was decent and expected finish though.
Just fuck off cena for the love of god and as soon as possible I thought, but Owens was a nice surprise, and the interaction between cena and owens was brilliant even cena surprised me as he did well.
Owens seriously needs to work on his fat body and that huge belly.

Rusev and ziggler has some potential, rowan and harper are great shame ryder is jobbing non stop these days.
Owens and Cena in the elimination chamber is tasty very tasty.
Crap end to the show


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Until the Owens vs Cena confrontation, it was going greatly, one of the best Raws this year with good long matches and amazing storytelling...But this show needs to cut the final hour off. It's just too much, the segment with Ziggler and Lana was embarrasing, the Rowan/Harper vs jobbers was made for Superstars, the final segment felt like the typical opening promo.

It is tooooooooooooooooooo long. But I enjoyed the first hour and a half.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Can someone please clarify for me...is Cena/Owens at EC for the U.S. Title or is it non title?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Much better than last week that's for sure. Things I really enjoyed:

* Ambrose & Wyatt brought the house down.
* I marked during that Owens & Cena confrontation. KILL STEEN KILL :mark:
* First time in awhile I enjoyed a divas match. Naomi & Tamina are fucking amazing heels. I hope Naomi gets the title soon.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

AMBROSE YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES :zayn3


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Fucking stellar match by Ambrose and Wyatt. Wrong outcome at the end because my god Bray is absolutely languishing and in obscurity while Ambrose remains able to pull pops out of his asshole. 

Seth Rollins embracing his spoilt character to the max once more :banderas

New Day still grating on me like a bitch. Cesaro is beast. However, nice little promo work by Big E with the inclusion of 'FIVE' back from the NXT days. 

Kevin Owens and John Cena was a nice little interaction. Kevin has really bloated out again, I'm assuming its due to some sort of injury and not being able to be as active. 

Really enjoying Nikki Bella. Don't see the fucking point of having Paige come out and help when really should've just been Brie. Once again Paige entered into the title mix (she's great and all but c'mon). She's already has her fair share of the belt in comparison to length on the main roster. Would much prefer Naomi to get her shot. 

Love me some Trips and Steph. OTP obvs. 

Joey Mercury rules all. Baring Jamie Noble on mic and then Joey is totes slayed.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Hopefully Harper/Rowen destroy Matedores to get involved in the Chamber match.

That would add a different sort of team to it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolph gets the women and that can't be denied!


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> Dolph gets the women and that can't be denied!


Who cares? That has nothing to do with wrestling. He still needs work on his look. I am glad he has taken my advice on this matter so far.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

blackholeson said:


> Who cares? That has nothing to do with wrestling. He still needs work on his look. I am glad he has taken my advice on this matter so far.


It means that life is not all bad for him.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Wrong week's thread xD


----------

